# Katzen oder Hunde?



## DarfVadder (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo, welches der beiden Tiere mögt ihr lieber, katzen oder Hunde?
Oder mögt ihr keines von beiden?

Ich finde Katzen cooler als Hunde!!!


----------



## magicbrownie (6. Januar 2016)

Da ich seit 18 Jahren mit Hunden zusammenlebe, find ich Hunde um Welten angenehmer als Katzen


----------



## Stueppi (6. Januar 2016)

Je nachdem was für ein Tier ich besitze mag ich das am liebsten. Früher hatte ich einen Hund und fand den toll, heute habe ich eine Katze und ich find die toll.


----------



## XT1024 (6. Januar 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Hallo, welches der beiden Tiere mögt ihr lieber, katzen oder Hunde?


Entsprechend zubereitet ist das mir egal.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Januar 2016)

Katzen. Ich mag keinen nassen Hund  
Außerdem sind Hunde oft laut, und man muss Gassi gehen.


----------



## Noname1987 (6. Januar 2016)

Definitiv Hunde...


----------



## Hardwell (6. Januar 2016)

[x] Katzen


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Januar 2016)

Hunde, weil die nicht den ganzen Tag schlafen wie Katzen, kenne ich gut von einem Freund von mir der mir sowas mal gesagt hat. Seine Katze schläft fast den ganzen Tag und Abends rennt sie immer durch die Wohnung. 

In der Umfrage fehlt aber noch, Beides, es gibt manche die haben beides, ich hatte leider noch nie ein Haustier.  Aber irgendwann hole ich mir einen Rottweiler


----------



## Noname1987 (6. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hunde, weil die nicht den ganzen Tag schlafen wie Katzen, kenne ich gut von einem Freund von mir der mir sowas mal gesagt hat. Seine Katze schläft fast den ganzen Tag und Abends rennt sie immer durch die Wohnung.
> 
> In der Umfrage fehlt aber noch, Beides, es gibt manche die haben beides, ich hatte leider noch nie ein Haustier.  Aber irgendwann hole ich mir einen Rottweiler



Hol dir lieber nen etwas Anfänger freundlicheren Hund zu Anfang


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Januar 2016)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Hol dir lieber nen etwas Anfänger freundlicheren Hund zu Anfang



Wieso denn das?? 
Soll ich mir etwa einen kleinen Hund erst holen auch wenn mir der nicht zusagt??


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hunde, weil die nicht den ganzen Tag schlafen wie Katzen, kenne ich gut von einem Freund von mir der mir sowas mal gesagt hat. Seine Katze schläft fast den ganzen Tag und Abends rennt sie immer durch die Wohnung.


Es sind nicht alle Katzen so.
Wenn man berufstätig ist, finde ich Katzen auch geeigneter.
Davon mag ich Katzen, aber sind auch die einzigen Haustiere die ich mir halten würde.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hunde, weil die nicht den ganzen Tag schlafen wie Katzen, kenne ich gut von einem Freund von mir der mir sowas mal gesagt hat. Seine Katze schläft fast den ganzen Tag und Abends rennt sie immer durch die Wohnung.


Ja, ist das gängige Klischee und kommt halt vor wenn man sich tagsüber nicht/zu wenig mit der Katze beschäftigt und sie dann nachts überschüssige Energie abbauen muss. 
Aber besser ne herumlaufende Katze als ein bellender Hund.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wieso denn das??
> Soll ich mir etwa einen kleinen Hund erst holen auch wenn mir der nicht zusagt??


Hätte doch was. Die ersten Probemeilen mit einer Fußhupe zu verbringen
Generell hätte ich noch ein anderes Haustier erwartet wie Vögel. Generell ist die Welt nicht in zwei Farben gestaltet und es gibt noch massig andere Arten die jemand als Haustier hält.
In der Summe der Eigenschaften ist mir die Katze noch am ehesten auf den Leib gezimmert


----------



## GatoTiger (6. Januar 2016)

[x]Katze Miauuu

ahahahahha

kein vote für Daniela Katzenberger  :0)


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es sind nicht alle Katzen so.
> Wenn man berufstätig ist, finde ich Katzen auch geeigneter.
> Davon mag ich Katzen, aber sind auch die einzigen Haustiere die ich mir halten würde.



Gut möglich das nicht alle Katzen so sind aber so wurde es mir nun mal von manchen die Katzen haben erzählt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, ist das gängige Klischee und kommt halt vor wenn man sich tagsüber nicht/zu wenig mit der Katze beschäftigt und sie dann nachts überschüssige Energie abbauen muss.
> Aber besser ne herumlaufende Katze als ein bellender Hund.


Da hast du Recht, ein bellender Hund wäre besonders für die Nachbarn deutlich nerviger als eine Katze.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hätte doch was. Die ersten Probemeilen mit einer Fußhupe zu verbringen
> Generell hätte ich noch ein anderes Haustier erwartet wie Vögel. Generell ist die Welt nicht in zwei Farben gestaltet und es gibt noch massig andere Arten die jemand als Haustier hält.
> In der Summe der Eigenschaften ist mir die Katze noch am ehesten auf den Leib gezimmert



Fusshuppe  Ich hätte eigentlich auch gerne eine Python aber Schlangen sind nicht überall erlaubt und die Haltung von exotischen Tieren ist sowieso komplizierter.



GatoTiger schrieb:


> [x]Katze Miauuu
> 
> ahahahahha
> 
> kein vote für Daniela Katzenberger  :0)



Wer würde schon für die Katzenberger abstimmen???


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gut möglich das nicht alle Katzen so sind aber so wurde es mir nun mal von manchen die Katzen haben erzählt.


Also ich hatte schon mehrere Katzen und die haben nachts geschlafen.
Einfach mal ein wenig mit der Katze beschäftigen, dann schläft die auch nachts.


----------



## rngt (6. Januar 2016)

blöde Frage - was soll willst Du mit dieser Umfrage (bzw. deren Ergebnis) anfangen? Ist mir völlig wumpe, wie viele Menschen welches Tier bevorzugen... jede(r) nach seiner/ihrer Facon...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2016)

Generell kann man jede Umfrage in Frage stellen und ich hatte nirgends einen Hinweis entdeckt das man eine Antwort geben muss


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2016)

rngt schrieb:


> blöde Frage - was soll willst Du mit dieser Umfrage (bzw. deren Ergebnis) anfangen? Ist mir völlig wumpe, wie viele Menschen welches Tier bevorzugen... jede(r) nach seiner/ihrer Facon...


Neugierde scheint ein Fremdwort für dich zu sein


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2016)

rngt schrieb:


> blöde Frage - was soll willst Du mit dieser Umfrage (bzw. deren Ergebnis) anfangen? Ist mir völlig wumpe, wie viele Menschen welches Tier bevorzugen... jede(r) nach seiner/ihrer Facon...



Darum hat er ja auch die Umfrage erstellt und nicht Du. 

Topic: Ich mag beide gerne. Als "eigenes" Tier kommt bei mir aber nur eine Katze in Frage. Für einen Hund kann ich in der Woche nicht die nötige Zeit aufbringen und ein Hund in einer Wohnung, ohne Garten zu halten wäre ohnehin nicht optimal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

Bei einer Katze wäre ein Garten als Freigänger auch sinnvoll oder wenn reine Wohnungskatze dann eher im Duo wenn man länger aus dem Haus ist.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Januar 2016)

[x] Katzen

Hunde sind mir zu anhänglich und brauchen Pflege. Eine Katze kann alles Notwendige selbstständig und im Garten erledigen und brauch den Mensch nur zum kuscheln.


----------



## Rolk (7. Januar 2016)

[x] Katzen

Weil reinlicher, selbständiger und weniger arschkriecherisch veranlagt. Insgesamt einfach angenehmer und sie sterben einem nicht alle 12 Jahre weg.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (8. Januar 2016)

Katzen über alles!


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Januar 2016)

[x] Katzen
Katzen machen einfach viel weniger Arbeit. Solange genug Futter da ist und man die Katze rauslässt gibt es bei mir keine Probleme.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2016)

Dann mal ein paar beschauliche Minuten für die Katzenfans:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZNfGVE-_rms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schmodel (8. Januar 2016)

Katze-eindeutig Katze
Obwohl wir unsern Kater heute sterben lassen mussten.
Nach langer Nierenkrankheit -unser Tierarzt sagte uns schon vor5 Tagen.
Der hat keine Chance mehr.Ich muss den einschläfern
Meine Frau hat sie angeschrienen-nein er wird wieder gesund oder  stirbt zuhause.
Trotzdem war es heute so schlimm-Sowas kann mann nicht mit ankucken
Um 20 Uhr kam der Arzt und hat ihn erlöst
Nochwas-Unser Geordie hat bis zum Schluss geschnurrt.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Januar 2016)

Tut mir Leid um deine Katze, die Tiermedizin sollte endlich mal Fortschritte machen damit man sowas in Zukunft heilen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2016)

Kommt auch drauf an, wie alt die Katze war.
Meine erste Katze musste mit 17 Jahren eingeschläfert werden.
Da hatte sie starke mit den Augen und den Zähnen, hat auch kaum noch gefressen.
Irgendwann geht es leider immer zu Ende.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Januar 2016)

GatoTiger schrieb:


> wer hat allen ernst für
> 
> Daniela Katzenberger
> 
> abgestimmt !!??



Hmmm...... Wahrscheinlich hat sie sich selbst hier registriert nur um abzustimmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2016)

Ist die künstliche Intelligenz denn schon so weit ( nicht damit jemand meint den Moralapostel spielen zu wollen wie die im wahren Leben ist kann ich nicht sagen aber das was man gezwungen wird zu sehen ist .... )?


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Januar 2016)

[x] keins von beiden

Bleib bei meinen Schlangen 

mfg


----------



## S754 (9. Januar 2016)

[x] keins von beiden

Finde Haustiere jeglicher Art grausig. 
Ich brauche keine Tiere im Haus und schon gar keine an meiner Hardware. Höchstens noch nen Goldfisch, der macht keinen Dreck und hat auch kein Fell.


----------



## schmodel (9. Januar 2016)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> [x] keins von beiden
> 
> Bleib bei meinen Schlangen
> 
> mfg


aber die müssen doch auch fressen-
Ich hatte 2 Königspythons-da ist sone leckere Maus nichts die die einmal die Woche verspeist-wenns langt.
Konnte ich mit meinem Gewissen und dem Geschrei meinenes Weibchens(liebt Mäuse) nicht mehr vereinbaren


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Januar 2016)

schmodel schrieb:


> aber die müssen doch auch fressen-
> Ich hatte 2 Königspythons-da ist sone leckere Maus nichts die die einmal die Woche verspeist-wenns langt.
> Konnte ich mit meinem Gewissen und dem Geschrei meinenes Weibchens(liebt Mäuse) nicht mehr vereinbaren



Hast die aber bestimmt nur schweren Herzens abgegeben

Kornnattern sind da um einiges kleiner und das Futter gibt es bei mir nicht Lebend. Nehme selber gefrorene Mäuse, OK bei mir machen Frau und Kind mit beim füttern da schreit keiner 

mfg


----------



## Zeiss (9. Januar 2016)

Hunde und am liebsten sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmodel (9. Januar 2016)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Hast die aber bestimmt nur schweren Herzens abgegeben
> 
> Kornnattern sind da um einiges kleiner und das Futter gibt es bei mir nicht Lebend. Nehme selber gefrorene Mäuse, OK bei mir machen Frau und Kind mit beim füttern da schreit keiner
> 
> mfg


war schwer
hab die beiden Racker an ein gutes Zuhause abgegeben.
Kontroliere ich auch-wohnt nicht weit weg
Lebende Maüse und Ratten füttern ist nicht so mein Ding
Hab ich eingesehen


----------



## Leob12 (10. Januar 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> [x] keins von beiden
> Finde Haustiere jeglicher Art grausig.
> Ich brauche keine Tiere im Haus und schon gar keine an meiner Hardware. Höchstens noch nen Goldfisch, der macht keinen Dreck und hat auch kein Fell.


Da sind aber viele Menschen grausiger als Haustiere^^ 

Ein Goldfisch macht auch Dreck, zumindest das Aquarium. 
Für dich wär ne Vogelspinne was.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2016)

Ja da haben so manche Schnürsenkel angemalt oder den Gürtel vergessen und haben jetzt eine Schlange


> Ein Goldfisch macht auch Dreck, zumindest das Aquarium.


Richtig, haben Schuppen und machen Fischpipi ins Wasser.

Hunde habe ich genug auf der Arbeit und Katzen besuchten mich regelmäßig. Auch die Meisen hier sind verwöhnt. Klopfen an die Scheibe und flattern einem vor dem Gesicht herum.  Generell würde ich gerne wieder Tiere haben wollen nur ist in meinem Umfeld kaum jemand der eine Versorgung gewährleisten kann bei Abwesenheit.


----------



## Framinator (10. Januar 2016)

+2 katzen.


----------



## Shaqesbeer (10. Januar 2016)

Beide


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2016)

Ich bin eher der Katzen Typ, habe aber nichts gegen Hunde.


----------



## Amigo (11. Januar 2016)

MEOW, viel flauschiger die süßen Mizen...


----------



## drebbin (11. Januar 2016)

Push the Miez  
Habe eine British short hair und eine Scottish Fold.
Also anders gesagt: einmal Whiskas Katze und einmal Garfield


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Januar 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> Push the Miez
> Habe eine British short hair und eine Scottish Fold.
> Also anders gesagt: einmal Whiskas Katze und einmal Garfield


Und durften deine Katzen schon mal in einer Whiskas Werbung oder beim Garfield Film mitspielen??


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Januar 2016)

definitiv hunde...
und das liegt nicht nur an der katzenallergie... ich kann die viher einfach nicht ab...

hab ja eig auch ne hundeallergie...aber nen eallergikerhund sei dank^^ würd ich nimmer hergebben das kleine fellknäul^^


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2016)

Ich hätte am liebsten einen braunen oder schwarzen Neufundländer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunderschöne Tiere.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (12. Januar 2016)

< Katzen


----------



## Intel22nm (12. Januar 2016)

*alle Tiere*

Leider keine Antwortmöglichkeit für mich. Bin eher der Tiertyp. In unserem Bekanntenkreis steht es 50:50, der Kontakt mit Hunden ist logischerweise einfacher, Katzen brauchen ihre Zeit, Vertrauen aufzubauen, Hunde wollen Kontakt, da sind manche Menschlein schon überfordert.

Als Kind Katze, als Jugendlicher vom Hund gebissen, später selber mit Hundhaltung angefangen, im Tierschutz engagiert, zwei Hunde musste ich schon einschläfern lassen, unser letzter Hund ist ein vermittelter Straßenhund, hat noch seine Ängste, aber problemfrei mit etwas Erfahrung. Ein Hund ist mit Glück ein echter Begleiter, teilt Freud und Leid, der beste Spielkamerad in der Familie, ein Tröster im Alter, rundum: das perfekte Haustier. Für solche, die ebenjenen Bedarf haben. Hundezüchter tun recht daran, beim Kaufvertrag gleich klare Verhältnisse in der Eigentumsfrage zu schaffen: bei Paaren sollte nur 1 Person den Hund besitzen, Trennungen sind heute schneller vollzogen als ein Hund an Lebenserwartung hat. Und ein Hund ist Rudelmitglied mit Rechten.

Ich rate jedem von der Hundehaltung ab, Tiere sind kein Spielzeug, Kampfhunde nur für´s Ego, aber fern aller Pauschalisierungen: über die Tierhilfe habe ich engagierte Kampfhunde Besitzer kennengelernt, ist wirklich tragisch, welche Geschichte so mancher Tierheim Hund hat. Auch "verdorbene" Hunde haben eine Chance verdient und gerade bei Hunden kann es gelingen.

*Alle Katzen und alle Hunde* verdienen Respekt und freundliche Aufnahme im menschlichen Haushalt. Für jene, die sich ernsthaft damit beschäftigen und "artgerecht" halten wollen. Das ist teilweise Lebensaufaufgabe im Sinne von Verzicht auf manche Freiheiten.

Interessierten an Hunden, ich habe schon Hunde vermittelt, erzähle ich zur Abschreckung erstmal von den Kosten für Futter, Versicherung, Tierarzt, Zubehör aller Art bis Autoausstattung und den Einschränkungen bei Urlaubsreisen. Dann sind die meisten zum Glück abgeschreckt. Wer schlechtes Billigfutter kauft, begeht Körperverletzung, leider nicht strafbar, wir kennen Hundebesitzer die sich die jährlichen Impfungen sparen, ist ähnlich wie bei Kinderimpfungen, so steigt auch das Risiko wieder in Deutschland.

Katzen sind eine gute Alternative wg. der leichteren Haltung, bitte Tierheime besuchen statt Jungkatzen. Aufwand für tierärztliche Versorgung von Katzen ist m.E. genauso hoch.

Überhaupt: Tierhaltung nimmt abstruse Formen an, Welpenzucht als Einnahmequelle gehört verboten, Importhunde aus schlechter Zucht gehört bestraft und mit Berufsverbot belegt. Wir haben aus der Tierhilfe manche Tierarztrechnungen aufgeteilt, um notwendige Operationen bezahlbar zu machen. Es kann nicht sein, dass einige Wenige Tierverrückte ein Elend anrichten und die Gesellschaft bezahlt das. Ein Tierführerschein ist ein guter Ansatz, aber keine endgültige Lösung.

Deshalb bitte vernünftig entscheiden, was man überschaubar verantworten kann. Predigt Ende. 

Und nun viel Spaß an alle Tierliebhaber mit ihren Vierbeiner wie sonstigen Lebensteilhabern , Tiere in der Therapie für Menschen sind eine wichtige Einrichtung, bei Zoos bin ich zwiegespalten, beim Wanderzirkus erübrigt sich m.M. die Diskussion, wer sich einen besonderen Ausflugstag gönnen möchte, fährt nach Gut Aiderbichl.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: alle Tiere*



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Leider keine Antwortmöglichkeit für mich. Bin eher der Tiertyp. In unserem Bekanntenkreis steht es 50:50, der Kontakt mit Hunden ist logischerweise einfacher, Katzen brauchen ihre Zeit, Vertrauen aufzubauen, Hunde wollen Kontakt, da sind manche Menschlein schon überfordert.


Katzen wollen auch Kontakt. Meiner legt sich gerne auf die Tastatur wenn ich was schreibe^^ 




> Katzen sind eine gute Alternative wg. der leichteren Haltung, bitte Tierheime besuchen statt Jungkatzen. Aufwand für tierärztliche Versorgung von Katzen ist m.E. genauso hoch.
> 
> Überhaupt: Tierhaltung nimmt abstruse Formen an, Welpenzucht als Einnahmequelle gehört verboten, Importhunde aus schlechter Zucht gehört bestraft und mit Berufsverbot belegt.



Also wir haben bis jetzt immer Katzen vom selben Bauernhof geholt. Da laufen allerdings nicht 15 Katzen herum sondern 6, alle zugelaufen. Und die Katzenbabys können immer alle vermittelt werden. Ansonsten bin ich natürlich dafür dass Bauern die Katzen kastrieren. Aber hier weiß ich dass sich jemand um die Katzen kümmert. 
Mir persönlich ist so eine Bauernkatze lieber als eine Zuchtkatze. Und bisher haben wir keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Wir haben natürlich vorher auch bei Anzeigen von Tierheimen nachgesehen, aber da war keine passende Katze dabei.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. Januar 2016)

Da fehlt die Antwort "beides".

Ich finde man kann das nicht pauschalisieren. Ich leben mein Leben lang mit Katzen zusammen, finde Hunde aber auch mega toll!


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2016)

Intel22nm schrieb:


> Überhaupt: Tierhaltung nimmt abstruse Formen  an, Welpenzucht als Einnahmequelle gehört verboten, Importhunde aus  schlechter Zucht gehört bestraft und mit Berufsverbot belegt. Wir haben  aus der Tierhilfe manche Tierarztrechnungen aufgeteilt, um notwendige  Operationen bezahlbar zu machen. Es kann nicht sein, dass einige Wenige  Tierverrückte ein Elend anrichten und die Gesellschaft bezahlt das. Ein  Tierführerschein ist ein guter Ansatz, aber keine endgültige  Lösung.



Der Punkt ist doch der, viele wollen einen Rassehund, aber sind  nicht bereit dafür zu zahlen. Nehmen wir einen Bernen Senenhund als  Beispiel. Ein Welpe von einem seriösen Züchter mit Stammbaum und allem  drum und dran kostet zwischen 1200€ und 1600€. Es ist eine Menge Geld,  klar. Aber, den Tieren geht es super, sie werden top gepflegt und und  und. Aber die Nachfrage nach "Billigwelpen" (wobei so billig sind sie  dann nicht) steigt, weil die Leute nicht dazu bereit sind, diese Summe  aufzubringen. Also, kommen die Welpen aus dem Osten (Polen ist zum  Beispiel GANZ groß in dem Thema), die Hunde werden auf engstem Raum  gehalten, minimalistisch ärztlich versorgt (wenn überhaupt), hormonell  behandelt, sehen kein Tageslicht oder haben je Erde unter den Pfoten  gehabt. Sie müssen nur "funktionieren" und "produzieren". Nach einpaar  Jahren werden sie dann "weggeworfen" und landen (im Glücksfall!) in  einem Tierheim, wo sie dann mühevoll halbwegs aufgepäppellt werden. Im  schlimmsten Fall werden sie einfach eingeschläfert. Die Welpen sind dann  auch alles andere als gesund. Einfach mal in google "Vermehrerhund"  eingeben...

Um beim Berner zu bleiben: Steuer um die 60€,  Hundebox 150€, Näpfe und Spielzeug 100-150€, Wurmkur 75€, Futter für ein Jahr 500€  und so geht es gerade mal weiter. Und da sind noch keine Tierarztkosten dabei und nicht, was der Welpe kaputtgekaut hat.

Der zweite Punkt ist, viele  sind mit einem Hund einfach überfordert. Gerade vorgestern von einem  Notfall gelesen: "ein liebevoller Sammy, ein vierjähriger Berner sollte  eingeschläfert werden. Zum Glück hat sich der Tierarzt quergestellt und  Tierheim alarmiert. Der Grund für die Entscheidung war, die Kinder haben  im Futternapf von Sammy mit seinem Futter gespielt, während er essen  wollte. Er hat dann geknurrt und geschnappt, dafür musste er dann  sterben. Nun sitzt er im Tierheim und versteht die Welt nicht mehr". Es  ist kein Scherz, ich glaube diese Bälge würde ich mal ordentlich gegen  die Wand klatschen und dann auch die Eltern.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Also  wir haben bis jetzt immer Katzen vom selben Bauernhof geholt. Da laufen  allerdings nicht 15 Katzen herum sondern 6, alle zugelaufen. Und die  Katzenbabys können immer alle vermittelt werden. Ansonsten bin ich  natürlich dafür dass Bauern die Katzen kastrieren. *Aber hier weiß ich dass sich jemand um die Katzen kümmert.*



Dann ist es eine sehr große Ausnahme.


----------



## azzih (13. Januar 2016)

Ka. ich mag Tiere allgemein sehr  gerne. Hatte aber bisher nur 2 Katzen , zwei Kater in meinem Elternhaus (beide mittlerweile leider tot).  Ein neuer Kater ist mir neuderdings zugelaufen und verbringt bei mir die meiste Zeit. Das Problem bei Hunden ist halt die Berufstätigkeit und was man mit denen so lange den Tag macht. Ansonsten würd ich natürlich auch gerne einen haben.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der zweite Punkt ist, viele  sind mit einem Hund einfach überfordert. Gerade vorgestern von einem  Notfall gelesen: "ein liebevoller Sammy, ein vierjähriger Berner sollte  eingeschläfert werden. Zum Glück hat sich der Tierarzt quergestellt und  Tierheim alarmiert. Der Grund für die Entscheidung war, die Kinder haben  im Futternapf von Sammy mit seinem Futter gespielt, während er essen  wollte. Er hat dann geknurrt und geschnappt, dafür musste er dann  sterben. Nun sitzt er im Tierheim und versteht die Welt nicht mehr". Es  ist kein Scherz, ich glaube diese Bälge würde ich mal ordentlich gegen  die Wand klatschen und dann auch die Eltern.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann ist es eine sehr große Ausnahme.



Das mit dem überfordert sein kenne ich aus der eigenen Familie. Großes Haus, großer Grund, Kinder und ein niedlicher Berner Sennenhund/Schäfer-Mischling. Durfte leider nie ins Haus, man ging nie Hundeschule und irgendwann war der Hund dann nur mehr draußen in seinem "Gehege". Und schließlich und endlich kam der Hund dann weg, als er, keine Ahnung 10 Jahre alt war. Auf einen Bauernhof "wo es ihm gut geht". Als ich das gehört habe, habe ich gedacht ich höre nicht richtig. Nicht weil ich ein großer Hundefreund bin, sondern weil ich einfach ein Tierfreund bin und ich wusste dass hier niemals der Hund schuld war. Das hab ich auch so gesagt, etwas deftiger. Das habe ich dem werten Familienmitglied noch immer nicht verziehen. Auch weil man vorher ja meinte es geht ohne Hundeschule. 
Und jetzt züchtet er Rottweiler und da laufen 2-3 gleichzeitig im Haus herum. Als mir die Fotos gezeigt wurden empfand ich Ekel, nicht wegen den Hunden, sondern wegen der ganzen Vorgeschichte. Für Menschen die aus Ahnungslosigkeit, Selbstüberschätzung oder fehlender Fachkenntnis Tierleid verursachen hab ich persönlich wenig übrig. 

Zur Katze: Ja, der Bauernhof ist nicht sehr groß und die Frau engangiert sich auch beim Tierschutz.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das mit dem überfordert sein kenne ich aus der eigenen Familie. Großes Haus, großer Grund, Kinder und ein niedlicher Berner Sennenhund/Schäfer-Mischling. Durfte leider nie ins Haus, man ging nie Hundeschule und irgendwann war der Hund dann nur mehr draußen in seinem "Gehege". Und schließlich und endlich kam der Hund dann weg, als er, keine Ahnung 10 Jahre alt war. Auf einen Bauernhof "wo es ihm gut geht". Als ich das gehört habe, habe ich gedacht ich höre nicht richtig. Nicht weil ich ein großer Hundefreund bin, sondern weil ich einfach ein Tierfreund bin und ich wusste dass hier niemals der Hund schuld war. Das hab ich auch so gesagt, etwas deftiger. Das habe ich dem werten Familienmitglied noch immer nicht verziehen. Auch weil man vorher ja meinte es geht ohne Hundeschule.
> Und jetzt züchtet er Rottweiler und da laufen 2-3 gleichzeitig im Haus herum. Als mir die Fotos gezeigt wurden empfand ich Ekel, nicht wegen den Hunden, sondern wegen der ganzen Vorgeschichte. Für Menschen die aus Ahnungslosigkeit, Selbstüberschätzung oder fehlender Fachkenntnis Tierleid verursachen hab ich persönlich wenig übrig.



Ein Berner, der nicht ins Haus darf...


----------



## T-Drive (13. Januar 2016)

Seit mein Kumpel einen Hovawart besitzt, ist Haus und Hof bei ihm Sperrzone.  Das Revier und Familienzugehörigkeitsverhalten ist absolut. Selbst wenn mich mein Kumpel im beisein des Rüden hereinbittet werd ich genau beobachtet und begleitet von dem schwarzen Kerl, auch nach dem 100sten mal. Mir wäre das zu krass aber ich brauch ja auch kein Wachhund. Ein schwarzer Labrador, eine französische Bulldogge oder ein quirliger Jack Russel würde mir sehr gefallen als Kamerad im Alltag, Platz wäre auch, aber Zeit ist momentan noch Mangelware. Hunde bin ich noch von den Eltern gewöhnt, die hatten Schäferhunde und im hohen Alter noch einen Dackel. Aber wie gesagt zu wenig Zeit fürn wauwau, deshalb kommt dieses Jahr eine norwegische Waldkatze als Familienzuwachs ins Haus, größer als ein Jack Russel ist die allemal.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Januar 2016)

Also der Katzenberger würde ich auch mal zeigen wo der Frosch die locken hat   

Ich bin sowohl Hunde als auch Katzenmensch. 
ich bin mit beidem groß geworden. 
Aktuell hab ich ne Sibirische Waldkatze gemixt mit nem Perser.


----------



## Pittermann (13. Januar 2016)

_[x] Katzen_


----------



## Leob12 (13. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ein Berner, der nicht ins Haus darf...



Naja damals war das Haus ja noch recht neu und er hat ein Kissen zerstört. 
Und jetzt hüpfen, je nach Gelegenheit, ein paar Rottweiler drinnen herum.

Meine Tante hat einen mittlerweile doch schon recht alten Labrador/Dobermann-Mischling. Farbe und Fell vom Dobermann, aber er ist etwas stärker, nicht so schlank. Leider hat er auch das Temperament eines Dobermanns xD 
Aber sonst ein toller Hund. Geht sogar die Blumen gießen mit seiner Gießkanne^^


----------



## Intel22nm (13. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch der, viele wollen einen Rassehund, aber sind  nicht bereit dafür zu zahlen.



Aus dem Ausland und über gute Tiervermittlungen bekommt man auch "Rassehunde" zu erstaunlich günstigen Vermittlungskosten. Wir haben einen örtlichen Verein, der sich auf dem Schäferhunde Platz regelmäßig trifft. 

Das ist für mich der Ansatz, einen persönlichen Kontakt aufzubauen, bei den örtlichen Tierärzten nachfragen und deren Meinung mit einholen, sich die Hunde in den Pflegeplätzen anschauen, mit dem Wunschhund aus dem Tierheim vorher ausgiebig Gasse gehen und sich beschäftigen usw. Weil später - mit Problemen - landet man sowieso beim Tierarzt.

Die "guten" Tiervermittlungen nehmen Klauseln in den Vertrag, dass mit den Rassehunden nicht gezüchtet werden darf, viele diese Einrichtungen geben nur sterilisierte Tiere ab, der Zucht ein Ende bereiten ist das Moto, lieber die eingefangenen Tiere vermitteln als neue produzieren. Es gibt genug (tolle) Tiere davon, Hunde wie Katzen.

Diese Vorurteile mit Gebrauchthunden wie -katzen muss man ebenso argumentativ bekämpfen wie die Einstellung des "pflegeleichten Hundes".


----------



## DaXXes (13. Januar 2016)

Eindeutig Hunde.

Katzen sind fast immer wasserscheu und das kann ich im Sommer, wenn ich mitm Gartenschlauch rum spritze oder an den Baggersee fahre, nicht brauchen. Unser Golden Retriever will da immer mitspielen und mitschwimmen 
Eine Tante von mir hat Katzen. Die hab ich früher als Jugendlicher vor knapp 10 Jahren mit so ner Blumenspritze nass gespritzt, bis die Viecher vollkommen verdattert und wenig begeistert das Weite gesucht haben


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2016)

@Intel22nm: Du hast meinen Beitrag aber schon gelesen und verstanden oder? Es ging nämlich um was ganz anderes...


----------



## Intel22nm (13. Januar 2016)

Ja, ich wollte nur zum Stichwort Rassehunde etwas ergänzen, ich höre schon auf mit off topic.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Januar 2016)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Eindeutig Hunde.
> Katzen sind fast immer wasserscheu und das kann ich im Sommer, wenn ich mitm Gartenschlauch rum spritze oder an den Baggersee fahre, nicht brauchen. Unser Golden Retriever will da immer mitspielen und mitschwimmen


Ich kenne niemanden der seine Katze mit zum Baggersee nimmt, ergo verstehe ich das Argument nicht ganz. 
Und wo spritzt du denn überall mit dem Gartenschlauch herum?^^
Meine Katze springt gerne in einen dünnen Wasserstrahl weil es da im Gras raschelt. 

Wenn du ne Katze willst mit der du schwimmen willst, hol dir einen Tiger


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

Mir sind auch schon einige Katzen untergekommen die man nicht gerade als Wasserscheu bezeichnen konnte. Manche Katzen musste man sogar anpflocken da die einem überall nachgerannt waren. Auch wenn die Masse der Katzen kein Wasser mögen verstehe ich den Sinn des nassspritzens nicht wenn man einen auf Tierlieb macht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2016)

Mir schmecken Hunde besser als Katzen.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Katze willst mit der du schwimmen willst, hol dir einen Tiger


Dann brauchst du viel mehr Platz zu Hause und 2-3 Rinder die du in der Woche mindestens dem Tiger zu futtern geben musst.


----------



## Pittermann (14. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube, ich muss meine Wahl noch einmal überdenken.
Meine Katze hat schon wieder eine lebendige Maus ins Haus gebracht...


----------



## T-Drive (14. Januar 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich muss meine Wahl noch einmal überdenken.
> Meine Katze hat schon wieder eine lebendige Maus ins Haus gebracht...



Dann freu dich 

das ist ein Geschenk, sie mag dich und es geht ihr gut.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

....und das Loben nicht vergessen!


----------



## Pittermann (14. Januar 2016)

Ich schnapp über vor Freude.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Januar 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Ich schnapp über vor Freude.


Ist doch nicht tragisch.


----------



## Gimmick (14. Januar 2016)

Habe drei Kater, bunter und lustiger Haufen.
Kann auch mit ihnen Gassi gehen, perfekter Kompromiss


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Habe drei Kater, bunter und lustiger Haufen.
> Kann auch mit ihnen Gassi gehen, perfekter Kompromiss


Mit Katzen Gassi gehen??? Wie genau muss ich mir das vorstellen??


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mit Katzen Gassi gehen??? Wie genau muss ich mir das vorstellen??



Ziemlich witzig, mein Bruder geht mit seinen Beiden immer mal raus.
Die bekommen ein Geschirr um los gehts. Das Problem ist allerdings, das die immer durch irgendwelche Gebüsche laufen, oder mal auf einen Baum klettern.
Als sie das erste mal rausgebracht wurden, haben sie sich einfach hinter der Haustür hingelegt.
...und Hunde wechseln bei denen immer die Straßenseite.


----------



## Amon (14. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mit Katzen Gassi gehen??? Wie genau muss ich mir das vorstellen??


Ich hatte mal ne Katze die war wohl eher  ein Hund. Die ist mir immer hinterher gelaufen egal wo ich hin bin. Da brauchte ich nicht mal ne Leine oder sowas.


----------



## Pittermann (14. Januar 2016)

Das kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Gimmick (14. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ne Katze die war wohl eher  ein Hund. Die ist mir immer hinterher gelaufen egal wo ich hin bin. Da brauchte ich nicht mal ne Leine oder sowas.



So isses 
Wir machen das ohne Leine. Uns folgt dann beim Spaziergang eine Fellmeute 
Wir dürfen nur nicht zu weit gehen da werden sie sonst unsicher und gehen lieber zurück. Aber gemütlich 30min im Kreis über die Felder/Wiesen mit ab und an mal stehen bleiben und schnüffeln lassen ist kein Problem. Kritisch wirds allerdings auch bei anderen Spaziergängern und besonders bei Hunden. Da ergreifen zwei immer die Flucht und der Größte plüscht sich auf. 
Uns ist mal ein Labrador ohne Leine entgegen gekommen, der auch direkt auf den großen Kater zu ist - der hat aber gebuckelt und gefaucht, da ist der Hund wieder weg 

Wenn man sucht gibts erstaunlich viele, die das machen. Wusste ich vorher auch nicht. Witzig ist auch immer wenn ein Spaziergänger meint "was is das denn fürn Hund?"


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (21. Januar 2016)

Das kommt mir alles so bekannt vor 

Eine meiner ersten Katzen ist mir damals beim Zeitung austragen oft die halbe Strecke hinterher gelaufen.

Und ne andere war der absolute Hundeschreck, die haben regelrecht an der Leine gezerrt um möglichst viel Abstand zwischen sich und dem Kater zu bringen.

Da unsere Katzen leider nicht viel Glück mit Autos haben ist unsere neue Katze (seit 2 Jahren) ein Haus Tiger.
Das klappt erstaunlich gut, benötigt halt sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2016)

Ich bin Katzenhalter. Mag zwar Hunde auch ganz gerne, aber Katzen finde ich von ihrer Art her einfach interessanter.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Januar 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin Katzenhalter. Mag zwar Hunde auch ganz gerne, aber Katzen finde ich von ihrer Art her einfach interessanter.



Sehe ich auch so. 
Man kann die Tiere ja auch trainieren. Ich habs bei meiner vorherigen Katze geschafft dass sie Männchen macht wenn ich den Klicker benutze, war schon ziemlich cool.


----------



## efdev (23. Januar 2016)

Beides am Liebsten hätte ich aber ne Katze in Groß .
So eine kleine Großkatze wäre genau mein Fall  hab sogar Futter ohne Ende für das Tier .


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Beides am Liebsten hätte ich aber ne Katze in Groß .
> So eine kleine Großkatze wäre genau mein Fall  hab sogar Futter ohne Ende für das Tier .



Tiger oder Löwe??? Und was für Futter kannst du anbieten??


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2016)

Eher Richtung Tiger, Panther eigentlich alles außer Löwen die finde ich öde .
3 Pferde 3k Hühner und ein paar Kühe sollte reichen für einige Wochen danach muss ich mir dann was überlegen.
Vielleicht können wir auch ein paar Straftäter verfüttern oder alte Menschen .


----------



## TollerHecht (24. Januar 2016)

Katzen sind mir verdammt launisch, unsympathisch und undankbar. Bei Hunden gibts sowas nicht. Immer fröhlich, sehr dankbar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2016)

Kann ich nicht behaupten.


> Tiger oder Löwe??? Und was für Futter kannst du anbieten??


Ich könnte hier so locker ein halbes Dutzend an Mitbewohner anbieten als Snack.
Ein Luchs, Puma oder Gepard wäre ganz nett


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Januar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Eher Richtung Tiger, Panther eigentlich alles außer Löwen die finde ich öde .
> 3 Pferde 3k Hühner und ein paar Kühe sollte reichen für einige Wochen danach muss ich mir dann was überlegen.
> Vielleicht können wir auch ein paar Straftäter verfüttern oder alte Menschen .





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht behaupten.
> 
> Ich könnte hier so locker ein halbes Dutzend an Mitbewohner anbieten als Snack.
> Ein Luchs, Puma oder Gepard wäre ganz nett



Ihr beiden habt aber mal wieder tolle Einfälle   
Pferde und Hühner sowie Kühe reichen schon aber nicht für lange, solche grossen Katzen fressen eine Kuh am Tag wenn sie richtig Hunger haben.  Und wenn nicht, kannst sie dann in den Kühlschrank legen für den nächsten Tag, falls sie zu klat ist für deine Katze, einfach mal kurz in der Mikrowelle erwärmen.


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2016)

Ach wenn ich mich recht entsinne brauchen die gar nicht mal so viel  .
Laut Wiki ein Tiger weibchen mit 5-6 Kg Fleisch am Tag das ist machbar .


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Januar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ach wenn ich mich recht entsinne brauchen die gar nicht mal so viel  .
> Laut Wiki ein Tiger weibchen mit 5-6 Kg Fleisch am Tag das ist machbar .



Na dann, hol dir den Tiger nach Hause  Viel Spass noch und nicht vergessen, ein grosses Katzenklo zu kaufen am besten in Extra Large


----------



## schmodel (24. Januar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ach wenn ich mich recht entsinne brauchen die gar nicht mal so viel  .
> Laut Wiki ein Tiger weibchen mit 5-6 Kg Fleisch am Tag das ist machbar .


das kostet bei unserem Metzger locker 100€ /Tag
Aber machen muss mann es ja bevor  es die ganze Nachbarschafft frisst (naja bei manchen wärs net so schlimm  )


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2016)

Dann lieber nen Luchs oder nen Gepard. 
Habe neulich erst nen Bericht über Jäger in Afrika gelesen.
Die haben teilweise nen Gepard als Gefährten dabei.


----------



## schmodel (24. Januar 2016)

Geparden sind mir zu schnell-wenn die mal ausbüxen kriegsde die net mehr.
Luchse haben nen Stummelschwanz-also auch net so mein Ding.
Mein Favorit wenns schon um Grosskatzen geht ist derLeopard der ist multifunktionel und frisst glaub ich nicht soviel


----------



## Leob12 (24. Januar 2016)

Welche Katze würdest du denn wieder einfangen?^^ macht ja keinen Unterschied ob das ein Gepard oder Tiger ist. 

Die schönste Katze ist aber der Schneeleopard.


----------



## keinnick (24. Januar 2016)

schmodel schrieb:


> Geparden sind mir zu schnell-wenn die mal ausbüxen kriegsde die net mehr.


Eine "normale" Katze holst Du auch nicht ein, wenn sie das nicht will.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. Januar 2016)

Wundert mich echt das Katzen so eindeutig gewonnen haben, wenn man bedenkt das ja der Hund "der beste Freund der Menschen" sein soll. 
Bin aber selber auch für Katzen. Hab selber 2 Waren aber auch schonmal mehr^^


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2016)

Mit einem Hund und Arbeitsleben ist das eben meist recht schwer und in der Stadt dann sowieso .


----------



## Leob12 (24. Januar 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Wundert mich echt das Katzen so eindeutig gewonnen haben, wenn man bedenkt das ja der Hund "der beste Freund der Menschen" sein soll.
> Bin aber selber auch für Katzen. Hab selber 2 Waren aber auch schonmal mehr^^



Katzen brauchen jetzt weniger Zeit als Hunde (Hundeschule, Gassi etc), außerdem sind Katzen in Stadtwohnungen eher leichter zu halten als Hunde. Könnte ja auch Probleme mit dem Vermieter geben wenn der Hund bspw nachts laut bellt. Ja, auch Katzen können laut sein, sind aber in der Regel eher ruhig. 
Außerdem kann ne Katze mit ins Bett, einen großen Schäferhund möchte ich nicht neben mir im Bett haben. 

Abgesehen davon dass ich Katzen einfach lieber mag gefällt mir die Unabhängigkeit der Katzen mehr. Die putzen sich selbst, brauchen als Spielzeug nicht mehr als ne raschelnde Papierkugel, brauchen weniger Platz und das Katzenklo ist mir persönlich lieber als die Exkremente vom Hund beim Gassi gehen einzusammeln.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Katzen brauchen jetzt weniger Zeit als Hunde (Hundeschule, Gassi etc), außerdem sind Katzen in Stadtwohnungen eher leichter zu halten als Hunde. Könnte ja auch Probleme mit dem Vermieter geben wenn der Hund bspw nachts laut bellt. Ja, auch Katzen können laut sein, sind aber in der Regel eher ruhig.
> Außerdem kann ne Katze mit ins Bett, einen großen Schäferhund möchte ich nicht neben mir im Bett haben.
> 
> Abgesehen davon dass ich Katzen einfach lieber mag gefällt mir die Unabhängigkeit der Katzen mehr. Die putzen sich selbst, brauchen als Spielzeug nicht mehr als ne raschelnde Papierkugel, brauchen weniger Platz und das Katzenklo ist mir persönlich lieber als die Exkremente vom Hund beim Gassi gehen einzusammeln.



wo bleibt der like Button hier? Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2016)

Hundeschule löst meist auch nicht die Unfähigkeit vieler Hundebesitzer .
Und wehe manches Herrschen hat mal kein Leckerchen dabei dann ist alles verloren


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann lieber nen Luchs oder nen Gepard.
> Habe neulich erst nen Bericht über Jäger in Afrika gelesen.
> Die haben teilweise nen Gepard als Gefährten dabei.



Geparde kann man wohl auch recht ähnlich einer Hauskatze domestizieren. Auch wenn ich bei einem Gepard dann lieber von Spielereien, bei denen Zähne und Krallen zum Einsatz kommen, absehen würde


----------



## Leob12 (24. Januar 2016)

Geparden machen dir aber den Holzboden kaputt, die können die Krallen nicht einziehen^^


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2016)

Einfach nur schön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Geparden machen dir aber den Holzboden kaputt, die können die Krallen nicht einziehen^^



Ach der Kriegt auf jede Tatze einfach nen Schuh drüber


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Januar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ach der Kriegt auf jede Tatze einfach nen Schuh drüber



Hmmm.... welche Grösse würde da passen? So gross sind Gepardenfüsse nicht ich schätze mal, 30???  Und bitte in passendem Gepardenmuster die Katze will doch modisch sein.


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... welche Grösse würde da passen?


Ach jeder hat ne Oma das gibt nen netten Strickauftrag .


----------



## Hänschen (24. Januar 2016)

Wir haben gerade die dritte Katze, nachdem 2 bereits verstorben sind.


Und ich kann sicher sagen dass es die reinste Tierquälerei ist ... vor allem wenn sie nicht nach
draussen gehen können wegen zB. Autos etc.

Im Innenraum werden sie schwach, fett, kriegen Atemprobleme wegen Staub etc.
Dazu bin ich mir sicher dass das billige Futter nicht ideal ist.

Wenn sie mal krank werden kriegt man sie kaum zum Arzt, das schafft man einmal dann kennen sie die Transportbox.
Eine Katze fing auf dem Weg zum Arzt sogar an so komisch zu röcheln ...

Und Medikamente oder Spezialfutter kann man ihnen sowieso nicht geben denn sie sind sehr
vorsichtige Esser - keine Chance.

Wenn man bedenkt dass sie als Katzenkinder ihre Hoden entfernt bekamen aus diversen Gründen
und eigentlich keine richtigen Katzen mehr sind dann schaudert es mich.


Sie haben auch nie Kontakt zu anderen Katzen - stellt euch nur mal vor ihr würdet von einer anderen Spezies eingesperrt, kastriert und ein Leben lang von anderen Menschen ferngehalten.



PS: Hunde fressen alles (auch Medikamente im Futter) und man kann sie rausnehmen an der Leine.
Hundehaltung wäre aus mehreren Gründen die wohl bessere Wahl.


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2016)

Das sind vielleicht deine Umstände bei gescheiter Haltung sind auch Hauskatzen glückliche Tiere zumindest kamen mir die bisherigen die ich kannte nicht Unglücklich vor.

Gerade das Fett werden liegt nicht an der Art der Haltung ob im Haus oder Freigänger ist da eher irrelevant.
Mein einer Kater der zu 90% vor der Tür ist, ist auch der Fetteste von allen .


----------



## Leob12 (24. Januar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Und ich kann sicher sagen dass es die reinste Tierquälerei ist ... vor allem wenn sie nicht nach
> draussen gehen können wegen zB. Autos etc.


Was soll daran Tierquälerei sein? Das ist mal richtiger Unsinn.



> Im Innenraum werden sie schwach, fett, kriegen Atemprobleme wegen Staub etc.
> Dazu bin ich mir sicher dass das billige Futter nicht ideal ist.


Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn. Katzen die draußen sind können genau dick werden. Es hängt halt davon ab welches Futter man ihnen gibt, wieviel davon und wie sehr man sich mit den Katzen beschäftigt. 
Und nein, das billige Futter ist nicht ideal. 


> Wenn sie mal krank werden kriegt man sie kaum zum Arzt, das schafft man einmal dann kennen sie die Transportbox.
> Eine Katze fing auf dem Weg zum Arzt sogar an so komisch zu röcheln ...


Und die Freigänger-Katze hüpft vor Freude in die Transportbox? Hecheln können Katzen auch, na und? Kann ein Zeichen von Stress sein. 



> Und Medikamente oder Spezialfutter kann man ihnen sowieso nicht geben denn sie sind sehr
> vorsichtige Esser - keine Chance.


Machen Hunde auch nicht. 



> Wenn man bedenkt dass sie als Katzenkinder ihre Hoden entfernt bekamen aus diversen Gründen
> und eigentlich keine richtigen Katzen mehr sind dann schaudert es mich.


Als Katzenkinder? Normalerweise werden sie nach 6 Monaten kastriert. Ich wünsche dir mit einem nicht kastrierten Kater viel Spaß wenn er zum Markieren anfängt. Stinkt fürchterlich, und man kann es nur sehr schwer abgewöhnen. 
Außerdem sollte jeder seine Haustiere sterilisieren/kastrieren lassen. Es braucht keine ungewollten Babys die dann niemand aufnimmt und vielleicht ins Tierheim kommen (oder schlimmeres).


> Sie haben auch nie Kontakt zu anderen Katzen - stellt euch nur mal vor ihr würdet von einer anderen Spezies eingesperrt, kastriert und ein Leben lang von anderen Menschen ferngehalten.
> PS: Hunde fressen alles (auch Medikamente im Futter) und man kann sie rausnehmen an der Leine.
> Hundehaltung wäre aus mehreren Gründen die wohl bessere Wahl.


Ja und? Unser Kater war mit dem Nachbarskater dick befreundet, aber nun ist der Garten ausbruchssicher und er ist psychisch gesund, man muss sich halt nur mit ihm beschäftigen. 
Außerdem kann man auch mit Katzen an der Leine gehen. 

Was du so schreibst klingt ja wirklich nach Tierquälerei, wenn es nicht schlicht und ergreifend kompletter Unsinn wäre.


----------



## Rolk (24. Januar 2016)

Nur mal so als Ergänzung. Katzen sind sehr soziale Tiere. Bei Einzelhaltung und dann vielleicht noch das billigste Trockenfutter in unbegrenzten Mengen füttern braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn sie krank werden. Aussnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Ergänzung. Katzen sind sehr soziale Tiere. Bei Einzelhaltung und dann vielleicht noch das billigste Trockenfutter in unbegrenzten Mengen füttern braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn sie krank werden. Aussnahmen bestätigen die Regel.



Das Grundproblem ist ja, dass viele Menschen der Meinung sind, sich nicht mit soetwas wie Haustierhaltung beschäftigen zu müssen. Oder dass einmal die Woche "Hund, Katze, Maus" gucken oder mal einen von den 3,90€ GU-Tierratgebern zu lesen, reichen würde um Ahnung davon zu haben, wie man einem Tier möglichst gute Bedingungen bietet. (Wobei es da natürlich auch echte Extremfälle gibt. Gerade wenn man sich die - sorry - Hausmuttis in irgendwelchen Internetforen anguckt, die anscheinend nicht ausgelastet sind und darum ihr Leben 24/7 nach dem Tier ausrichten  )

Ansonsten gilt für mich ohnehin: nur Tiere aus dem Tierheim/von Tiernothilfe-Vereinen. Zucht, insbesondere Rassezucht unterstütze ich keinesfalls.


----------



## Gimmick (24. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Man kann die Tiere ja auch trainieren. Ich habs bei meiner vorherigen Katze geschafft dass sie Männchen macht wenn ich den Klicker benutze, war schon ziemlich cool.



Ich biete: Sitz, Männchen, Pfote geben, Highfive, Drehen und Target-Stick folgen 
An Rolle wird gearbeitet, checkt aber irgendwie keiner ^^.



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Katzen sind mir verdammt launisch, unsympathisch und undankbar. Bei Hunden gibts sowas nicht. Immer fröhlich, sehr dankbar.



So ein Quatsch. 



Hänschen schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade die dritte Katze, nachdem 2 bereits verstorben sind.
> 
> Sie haben auch nie Kontakt zu anderen Katzen - stellt euch nur mal vor ihr würdet von einer anderen Spezies eingesperrt, kastriert und ein Leben lang von anderen Menschen ferngehalten.



Kastrieren sollte man Katzen immer. Freigänger paaren sich sonst unkontrolliert, Hauskatzen können anfangen zu markieren. Pro-Katzentip des Tagen: Katzen nicht alleine halten und auch mit den Tieren spielen.

Hunde sollten btw. auch kastriert werden, insbesondere wenn ich jagdfreudige Rassen sind. 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem ist ja, dass viele Menschen der Meinung sind, sich nicht mit soetwas wie Haustierhaltung beschäftigen zu müssen. Oder dass einmal die Woche "Hund, Katze, Maus" gucken oder mal einen von den 3,90€ GU-Tierratgebern zu lesen, reichen würde um Ahnung davon zu haben, wie man einem Tier möglichst gute Bedingungen bietet. (Wobei es da natürlich auch echte Extremfälle gibt. Gerade wenn man sich die - sorry - Hausmuttis in irgendwelchen Internetforen anguckt, die anscheinend nicht ausgelastet sind und darum ihr Leben 24/7 nach dem Tier ausrichten  )
> 
> Ansonsten gilt für mich ohnehin: nur Tiere aus dem Tierheim/von Tiernothilfe-Vereinen. Zucht, insbesondere Rassezucht unterstütze ich keinesfalls.



Unsere erste Katze war eine ziemlich spontane Geschichte. Bekannte hatten den irgendwie über diverse Wege von irgendwem "gerettet" und wir haben uns recht spontan dazu entschlossen das Tier auf zu nehmen. Haben uns dann auch erstmal lange im Internet diverses durchgelesen, insbesondere über das Futter. Durch die ganzen Infos haben wir uns dann auch recht schnell dazu entschlossen keine Einzelkatze zu halten. DIe zwei weiteren Gangmitglieder kommen auch beide von Pflegestellen.

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich denen mal dringend apportieren beibringen muss


----------



## Red-Hood (24. Januar 2016)

Als Haustier den Hund und als Familie der Ordnung Raubtiere Katzen.


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2016)

Unsere 3 gehen sich eher aus dem Weg als was miteinander zu machen .
Abgesehen davon das alle immer bei mir im Zimmer liegen


----------



## mayo (24. Januar 2016)

[Katze] 
Seit neustem, obwohl sie eigentlich einen Hundegeist hat...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. Januar 2016)

Gibt zwar Katzenleinen, aber dann rennt halt die Katze mit dir Gassi und entscheidet den Weg.
Da fällt mir der Spruch ein Hunde haben Herrchen und Katzen Diener.


----------



## efdev (25. Januar 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> aber dann rennt halt die Katze mit dir Gassi und entscheidet den Weg.



Ist doch auch Interessant wer weiß wo man da so alles lang geht  nicht immer alles so negativ sehen


----------



## Gysi1901 (25. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich finde ich Hunde sympathischer, die lieben einen, wenn man ihnen drei Tage Nahrung gereicht und sie ausgeführt hat. Auf ewig. Nur kriegen sie das mit den Exkrementen nicht hin, lecken alles ab (jedenfalls mehr als Katzen) und sind allgemein äußerst abhängig von ihrem Halter. Katzen sind sehr viel praktischer, das Katzenstreu ist problemlos zu entsorgen und wenn man mal auf Reisen ist, suchen sie sich zur Not ein paar Mäuse. Ich kenne auch Hundehalter, die ihre Tiere weitestgehend im Griff haben, aber sobald sie mit einem Hund agieren, wirkt das auf mich, als wären sie professionelle Sklaventreiber.
Wenn ich also Bauer, Jäger und/oder Aristokrat mit Landsitz wäre, könnte ich mir einen Hund gut vorstellen. Als bekennender Stadtmensch kommt für mich aber nur eine Katze in Frage, wobei ich das klassische Bild des Dandies, der eine Schildkröte ausführt, ziemlich cool finde. Macht im Endeffekt nicht viel mehr Arbeit als ein Hund.


----------



## Hänschen (25. Januar 2016)

Heute habe ich wieder eins der Probleme von Hundehaltern erlebt:

Ein anderer Hundebesitzer mit einem größeren und sehr starken und aggresiven Hund begegnet einem auf der
Strasse ... das sah sehr gefährlich aus.
Der konnte den Hund kaum an der Leine halten, wenn er sich losgerissen hätte wäre es um den kleineren Hund geschehen.

Das ist übrigens schon einem Bekannten von mir passiert:
Ein Schäferhund kam angerannt und biss seinem kleineren Hund in den Bauch und tot war er ...


Und ich sah heute auch noch einen humpelnden "kaputt" aussehenden Hund der von einem idiotisch
 wirkenden Mädchen "herumgezogen" wurde ...


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Januar 2016)

Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich mir nur einen Hund kaufen würde, der sich wehren kann.
Wäre viel zu traurig, wenn der dann von einem anderen zum Krüppel gebissen wird.

Am besten ist aber immer der Spruch "Der tut nix, der will nur spielen" obwohl er einem schon längst in die Wade gebissen hat.


----------



## efdev (25. Januar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Am besten ist aber immer der Spruch "Der tut nix, der will nur spielen" obwohl er einem schon längst in die Wade gebissen hat.



Der letzte Hund der mir dumm kam hat eine gefangen seit dem hält der Abstand


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

Leider sitzen die Fehler immer am falschen Ende der Leine, sei es die Erziehung oder die Tretminen weil das Herrchen / Frauchen zu fein ist das Hundenougat einzusammeln


----------



## efdev (25. Januar 2016)

Tja wird zeit für nen Hundeführerschein wo die Leute vorher beweisen dürfen überhaupt fähig zu sein ein Tier zu halten .


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Leider sitzen die Fehler immer am falschen Ende der Leine, sei es die Erziehung oder die Tretminen weil das Herrchen / Frauchen zu fein ist das Hundenougat einzusammeln


Stimmt leider,man hört sogar immer wieder von solchen die ihre Hunde schlagen und noch schlimmeres. :nene; 


efdev schrieb:


> Tja wird zeit für nen Hundeführerschein wo die Leute vorher beweisen dürfen überhaupt fähig zu sein ein Tier zu halten .


Der kommt irgendwann doch sicher auch aber ob jeder die Gebühren dafür zahlen möchte ist eine gute Frage, bei einem Betrag von 10-20€ geht das noch aber wenn es 100€ werden dann wird es keiner wollen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

So etwas im weitesten Sinne gibt es ja schon durch die Kampfhundeverordnung aber generell wäre eine Art des Führerscheines sicherlich nicht verkehrt.Man könnte so etwas auch auf andere Arten ausweiten und Geld darf es auch kosten damit man das Tier als solches auch schätzt. Bei manchen hat man nur den Eindruck das es mal eben In ist eine Fußhupe passend zur Kleidung zu haben


----------



## efdev (25. Januar 2016)

Besser fände ich eher Zertifizierte Hundeschulen (Im Normalfall Lernt dabei Hund und Mensch).
Denn das was ich meistens höre ist nur Leckerli geben wenn der Hund mal was Richtig gemacht hat .


----------



## Atma (25. Januar 2016)

[x] Hunde

Weil Katzenallergie.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte wären es bei mir wohl eher Papageien oder ähnlich


----------



## Leob12 (26. Januar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Tja wird zeit für nen Hundeführerschein wo die Leute vorher beweisen dürfen überhaupt fähig zu sein ein Tier zu halten .



Wäre generell für alle Haustiere angebracht, teilweise ist es ja wirklich Tierquälerei. 
Außerdem: Wenn irgendwas passiert, ist immer das Tier schuld. 

Am schlimmsten finde ich Geschichten wenn der Hund jemanden beißt und dann eingeschläfert wird. Oder wenn das Kind kommt/Scheidung und das Haustier muss ins Tierheim, da hält sich mein Verständnis in ganz engen Grenzen. 

Meine Tante hat einen Labrador/Dobermann-Mischling, ein richtig braver Hund (Hundeschule ahoi), nur dürfen ihn Kinder nicht streicheln, zumindest bis sie so 7-8 Jahre alt sind. Da sind dann Leute die sie auf der Straße trifft dann immer verwundert wenn es heißt, dass das Kind bitte vom Hund wegleiben soll. Man kann ja nie wissen was das Kind macht (vielleicht kennt es den Umgang mit Hunden gar nicht?), greift dem Hund ins Aug, zieht am Ohr und der Hund will sich verteidigen und schnappt. Wenn da irgendwas passieren soll ist der Hund schuld. 

Ist bei unserem Kater dasselbe. Er ist zwar generell etwas grob, aber wenn dann die "kleine" Cousine (10 Jahre) mit ein paar blutigen Kratzern weinend ankommt und deren Eltern zu mir sagen dass die Katze grob ist und ob ich das jetzt nicht bestrafe, zucke ich nur mit den Schultern. Einmal hab ich geradeheraus gesagt "Wen bestrafen? Euer Kind?". Die Blicke waren mehr als verwundert. 
Aber wenn das ansonsten überdurchschnittlich intelligente Kind auch nach dem 10. Mal nicht kapiert, dass es unser Kater nicht mag wenn man ihn am Bauch streichelt, ihn die ganze Zeit aufheben will (und das falsch) oder ihn stört wenn er schläft, er mit seinem Schwanz wedelt und schon versucht zu kratzen, dann ist das Kind selbst schuld und hat von mir kein Mitleid verdient. 
Wer nicht versteht, dass Haustiere kein Spielzeuge sind hat mit den Folgen zu leben. Dann soll das Kind halt Abstand halten (wird jetzt auch gemacht) und fertig.


----------



## efdev (26. Januar 2016)

Manche lernen halt langsam  .
Aber ja man sollte meinen die Leute würden ein Tier weniger als Gegenstand ansehen .

Wenn ich an unseren damaligen Hund denke das war ein Familienmitglied für mich (mir lieber als meine Geschwister ).


----------



## Gimmick (26. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Außerdem: Wenn irgendwas passiert, ist immer das Tier schuld.



Das geht wirklich gar nicht. Einer meiner Kater wurde mal von einem Labrador ernsthaft gejagt und konnte nur knappe entkommen (quasi aus dem Maul gesprungen) da hab ich mich auch wieder gewundert wie man einen Hund, der nicht abrufbar ist, nur ohne Leine rumlaufen lassen kann.

Den Tieren geht ja durch fehlende Erziehung auch ein ganzen Stück Freiheit flöten. Ich laufen teilweise Hunde rum, die hören aufs Wort und springen vollkommen problemlos über die Wiesen, hab ich überhaupt kein Problem mit. 
Dann gibts Kandidaten, die laufen kleffend und ziehend an unserem Garten vorbei. -.- Da hören meine Katzen besser 

Ist halt auch das Problem wenn das auserkorene Opfer dann wegrennt, ist der Jagdtrieb einmal auf Hochtouren hat man verloren. Zwei meiner drei Kater gehen (zum Glück?) eher auf Konfrontation. Ein kleiner Terrier hat sich schon ein paar eingefangen und hält seit dem Abstand, ein weiterer Labrador hat bei meinem augeplusterten 8kg Kater ne Vollbremsung gemacht 

Von daher bin ich absolut für Halterkontrolle. Einerseits um andere Tiere und Menschen zu schützen, andererseits um artgerechte Haltung sicher zu stellen.

Da ich meine Katzen von Pflegestellen habe musste ich btw. auch diverses vertraglich zusichern und wurde auch kontrolliert - einmal vor Einzug der Katzen und noch einmal danach .


----------



## LTB (28. Januar 2016)

Katzenberger!
-Die bekommt alleine das Essen besorgt und kocht evtl sogar
-Brauch kein ekelhaftes Katzenklo
-Gassi gehen muss man mit der auch nicht
-Sabbert nicht
-Riecht hoffentlich nicht nach nassem Hund


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

Ganz klar Katzen. 
Hunde passen nicht auf den Grill.


----------



## Laggy.NET (28. Januar 2016)

Natürlich Hunde! Die stehen wenigsten zu Ihren Herrchen. Der beste Freund des Menschen.

Katzen sind hinterhältig und missbrauchen euch nur für Ihre eigenen Zwecke. Der Mensch ist der Untertane. 
Egoistische Mistviecher, denen man nichts recht machen kann. Aber ja, süß sind sie! Sehr sogar.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Januar 2016)

LTB schrieb:


> Katzenberger!
> -Die bekommt alleine das Essen besorgt und kocht evtl sogar
> -Brauch kein ekelhaftes Katzenklo
> -Gassi gehen muss man mit der auch nicht
> ...



Gute Argumente für die Katzenberger  

An diejenigen die für Katzen abgestimmt haben, ist eure Katze auch so wie die von Simon?`


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

Klar alles schon erlebt. Bei der Katzenberger wäre ich mir bei den ganzen Punkten aber noch nicht sicher ob die zutreffen


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (28. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gute Argumente für die Katzenberger
> 
> An diejenigen die für Katzen abgestimmt haben, ist eure Katze auch so wie die von Simon?`



Haha super Video. Erinnert mich ein wenig an meine Katzen
So ne dreckige Tölle kommt mir aber dennoch nicht so schnell ins Haus.

Soll ja Leute geben die extra Katzen überfahren


----------



## Red-Hood (28. Januar 2016)

Hysterisches Katzengeschrei ist allerdings nerviger als jedes Bellen.
Wenn die in der Nacht wieder wie bekloppt vögeln oder sich kloppen, erwacht ja selbst n Schwerhöriger. Dazu kommt, dass es an sich schon extrem disharmonische Laute sind.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (29. Januar 2016)

Redest du jetzt von der Katzenberger?


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Januar 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Redest du jetzt von der Katzenberger?





Wusste nicht das sie immer so rumschreit in der Nacht.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Januar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Hysterisches Katzengeschrei ist allerdings nerviger als jedes Bellen.
> Wenn die in der Nacht wieder wie bekloppt vögeln oder sich kloppen, erwacht ja selbst n Schwerhöriger. Dazu kommt, dass es an sich schon extrem disharmonische Laute sind.


Lieber einen Hund, der besteigt dich xD


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Januar 2016)

Bisher hat mich kein Hund beim Schlafen oder Einschlafen gestört, weil er mich besteigen wollte. 
Wenn ich wach bin, kann ich mich zum Glück wehren oder weglaufen.


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2016)

So ein Maine-Coon Käterchen mit ~10kg wäre schon ne tolle Sache


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2016)

taks schrieb:


> So mein Maine-Coon Käterchen mit ~10kg wäre schon ne tolle Sache


sieht aus wie ne normale Katze nur größer  wo ist der jetzt der Tiger nur in Kleiner ?


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Lieber einen Hund, der besteigt dich xD


Wie kommst du auf solche Ideen??  



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Bisher hat mich kein Hund beim Schlafen oder Einschlafen gestört, weil er mich besteigen wollte.
> Wenn ich wach bin, kann ich mich zum Glück wehren oder weglaufen.



Nur beim einschlafen?? Und während dem Schlafen?


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Januar 2016)

Da steht doch beim Schlafen oder Einschlafen.
Wieso sollte n Hund mich auswählen, wenn die Freundin doch daneben liegt?


----------



## Leob12 (29. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf solche Ideen??[emoji38]


Wieso? Muss doch nicht sexuell motiviert sein, ist ja auch Imponiergehabe bei Hunden.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Januar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Da steht doch beim Schlafen oder Einschlafen.
> Wieso sollte n Hund mich auswählen, wenn die Freundin doch daneben liegt?



Gutes Argument, das könnte der Grund sein weshalb du nicht von einem Hund bestiegen wirst


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gutes Argument, das könnte der Grund sein weshalb du nicht von einem Hund bestiegen wirst


Na hoffentlich.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (29. Januar 2016)

Kannst ja mal deine Freundin fragen ob sie schonmal vom Hund bestiegen wurde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Bisher hat mich kein Hund beim Schlafen oder Einschlafen gestört, weil er mich besteigen wollte.
> Wenn ich wach bin, kann ich mich zum Glück wehren oder weglaufen.



Dann ist der Hund schon fertig , wenn er dich beim aufwachen anlächelt und zwinkert wirst du es schon wissen


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Januar 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal deine Freundin fragen ob sie schonmal vom Hund bestiegen wurde.


Ne, dafür is der Hengst daneben zuständig. 
jetzt is aber gut...


----------



## 100001 (29. Januar 2016)

Natüürlich nur Hunde, am besten n weiblicher Dobermann,
die haben meist Geduld ohne Ende 

Leider vor 3 Jahren verstorben


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

Natürlich Katzen.

Unabhängige, elegante Tiere. Und vorallem nicht so treudoof wie Hunde.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

Bei unserem Kater habe ich festgestellt dass er mich zum Essen drängen kann.

Ich habe ihm nämlich von meinem Essen gegeben und jetzt will er wohl öfter was 

Einmal hatte ich sogar dass Gefühl dass er es schaffte mich dazu zu bringen meinen Mageninhalt vorzeitig in den Darm zu drücken
 so stark war sein Einfluss.
Ja ich weiss das klingt komisch aber Katzen und Menschen pegeln sich aufeinander ein und das kann teilweise 
komische Blüten annehmen ...


----------



## Leob12 (6. Februar 2016)

> Ich habe ihm nämlich von meinem Essen gegeben und jetzt will er wohl öfter was



Selber schuld. Viel Spaß beim Abgewöhnen, das braucht sehr viel Geduld.


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2016)

Böser Fehler 😉


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Bei unserem Kater habe ich festgestellt dass er mich zum Essen drängen kann.
> 
> Ich habe ihm nämlich von meinem Essen gegeben und jetzt will er wohl öfter was
> 
> ...




Lass mich raten, dein Name ist Jon Arbuckle und dein Mitbewohner hört auf Garfield . Böse Falle


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Februar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, dein Name ist Jon Arbuckle und dein Mitbewohner hört auf Garfield . Böse Falle



Habe ich auch gerade gedacht, das kann doch nur Garfield sein  @Hänschen, in diesem Fall immer genug Lasagne zu Hause haben


----------



## Hänschen (8. Februar 2016)

Etwas solltet ihr noch über Katzen wissen:

ACHTUNG Anschauen auf eigene Gefahr !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=090ROARLQ_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Etwas solltet ihr noch über Katzen wissen


Du weisst schon, was Hunde mit Menschen machen können?
Da ist das noch harmlos.


----------



## efdev (8. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, was Hunde mit Menschen machen können?
> Da ist das noch harmlos.



Aber Hunde sind doch so liebe Tiere und der Freund des Menschen die würden so etwas niemals machen


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2016)

Ja ne, ist klar.


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2016)

Wenn die Katze gereizt ist sollte man ihr halt nicht direkt mit dem Gesicht auf die Pelle rücken. 

Beim "richtigen" Hund wäre das halbe Gesicht weg gewesen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

Jedes Tier kann auf den falschen Fuß erwischt übles anrichten ( in der Summe bestimmt sogar nicht absichtlich ), auch so etwas


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn die Katze gereizt ist sollte man ihr halt nicht direkt mit dem Gesicht auf die Pelle rücken.
> 
> Beim "richtigen" Hund wäre das halbe Gesicht weg gewesen.



Und bei einer Giftschlange bist du wenn du Pech hast in kurzer Zeit Tot.


----------



## Zeiss (25. September 2016)

Wir warten gerade auf die Zusage für diesen Kumpel hier.

Ist ein 5,5 Jahre alter Rüde, Basset Hound und englische Bulldoge Mix.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doncamill (26. September 2016)

Cooles Kerlchen

Meine Eltern haben einen Frz. Basset, super Typ

Ich hab ne Frz. Bulldogge.

Muss sagen da ich mit Hunden aufgewachsen bin wird ich wohl auch nie was anderes halten.
Nichts gegen Katzen aber sind für mich einfach treulose Tomaten


----------



## Zeiss (27. September 2016)

Katzen mag ich auch nicht. Der Kumpel da wird als sehr lieb und verschmusst beschrieben. Sein Gesichtsausdruck auf dem ersten Bild ist sooooooo geil.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. Oktober 2016)

> Gut zu wissen: Was die Besitzer allerdings angeht, so stimmt es tatsächlich, dass Halter von Katzen schlauer sind als Hundebesitzer – im Durchschnitt. Menschen mit einer Katze als Haustier haben einen durchschnittlich höheren IQ.



Sind Katzen schlauer als Hunde?


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich frage mich echt, ob diese sog. "Tierschutzvereine" wirklich in der ersten Linie an die Tiere denken. Nach dem der Laden sich zwei Wochen Zeit gelassen hat und NICHTS passiert ist, keine Rückmeldung, wirklich NICHTS, haben wir nun eine Nachricht, dass wir den niedlichen Basett nicht bekommen  wird doch nicht vermittelt...


----------



## Gothic1806 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ganz klar Hund klein und fein 
Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro2_206 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2016)

Ist er sauer? 

Den haben wir heute angefragt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic1806 (12. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ist er sauer?
> 
> Den haben wir heute angefragt.
> 
> ...




Nö sie schaut immer so 😉


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2016)

Hund!

Meine Frau, meine Tochter und ich, fahren am Sonntag zu nem Züchter um uns nen Basset Hound Welpen anzuschauen. 

Meine Schwiegereltern haben zwei Rodesian Ridgebacks und meine Eltern haben nen Kleinen Münsterländer. Achso ja, und mein Bruder hat so nen schwulen Havaneser. Wir sind halt ne Hundefamilie :0)


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2016)

Die süße Maus von da oben kommt am Samstag zu uns, wenn ihre Werte in Ordnung sind 

Ich freue mich und bin gespannt.


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

Lieber Hunde, Katzen wissen nichts von Treue. Aber am Besten garkeine Tiere xD


----------



## ponygsi (25. Oktober 2016)

Hund natürlich❤


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LG G5 via Tapatalk


----------



## Zocker_Boy (25. Oktober 2016)

ponygsi schrieb:


> Hund natürlich❤
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hund ...? Irgendwie sieht das aus wie ne falsch herum sitzende Fledermaus


----------



## ponygsi (25. Oktober 2016)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Hund ...? Irgendwie sieht das aus wie ne falsch herum sitzende Fledermaus [emoji38]


[emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem LG G5 via Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2016)

Sie ist daaaaaa:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. Oktober 2016)

Katze wobei auch Hund sehr angenehm ist. Wir hatten lange Zeit Beides in unserem Haushalt. Nun ist erstmal Pause aber wer weiß wie lange noch...


----------



## Zeiss (10. November 2016)

Beim Spazierengehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und danach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwell (17. November 2016)

Süße Bellgadse


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser Linus. Aktuell noch beim Züchter. 11.12. können wir ihn frühestens holen.


----------



## doncamill (17. November 2016)

UUUii

der ist Herzallerliebst

Das ist ein Basset Hound oder?

Bin mit der frz. Variante aufgewachsen  (Basset Artesien Normand)


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2016)

Japp. Is ein Basset Hound Rüde. Sonntag fahren wir wieder zum Besuchen. Wir hatten auch überlegt, ob wir uns eine der französischen Varianten zulegen sollen. Aber leider haben wir keinen Züchter gefunden. Der klassische Basset ist da einnfach weiter verbreitet.


----------



## doncamill (17. November 2016)

Ja gibt nur noch sehr wenige Züchter für die Französichen, leider
Meine Eltern hatten ihren jetzigen damals von der Nordseeküste (wohnen in Bayern) nach ewiger Wartezeit.


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2016)

Wir hatten nen Züchter in Holland gefunden. War uns dann aber zu weit und der Züchter wirkte auch nicht unbedingt seriös. Jetzt fahren wir ca. 50 Minuten und sind beim Wurf. Ist ganz praktisch.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2016)

Das isser!  Bald isses soweit... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2016)

Und da isser. Heute Mittag haben wir ihn abgeholt und er hat natürlich direkt zuerst ma bei uns in die Küche geschissen. So muss das sein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mülla1 (12. Januar 2017)

Ganz klar Katzen  hab selbst zwei hier rumrennen. 
Miezi ist nur so klein, die ist auf einem Foto schonmal als Karnickel tituliert worden. 

Ach btw Katzen sind genauso treue Tiere wie Hunde. Nur etwas subtiler. Generell sind Hunde eher die raufbolde, denen man sofort jede Emotion ansieht. Egal ob ängstlich, erfreut oder sauer. Bei Katzen muss man halt auf die Feinheiten achten und darf sich nicht der Illusion hingeben man könnte alles mit denen anstellen  
Die überlegen zumindest von selbst und machen nicht alles was man so von ihnen erwartet 

Uuuuund größtes argument: die scheissen in eine Box ohne das man es ihnen beibringen muss  

Katzen im Haushalt und du hast immer was zu lachen.. Die tun immer nur so "arrogant"... In Wirklichkeit sinds aber totale matschbirnen, die echt als comedians durchgehen können


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2017)

mülla schrieb:


> Uuuuund größtes argument: die scheissen in eine Box ohne das man es ihnen beibringen muss


Natürlich muss man denen das beibringen.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man denen das beibringen.


Nur bedingt, werden die ersten 6-8 Wochen nach Geburt mit der Mutter verbracht lernen die es da schon. Danach braucht die Kiste nur da und sauber sein. Der Rest flutscht von allein. Zumal da auch so ein Bedürfnis besteht die Streu auch weit genug im Raum zu verteilen. 😂

Natürlich ist niemand frei von Fehlern, hehe. Aber so richtig beibringen mussten wir das noch keiner Katze, aktuell die 4.+5.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passend zum Wetter, dahinter befindet sich natürlich die Heizung. Kein Plan ob das nun funzt übers Handy.


----------



## mülla1 (12. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man denen das beibringen.


Wie der Vorredner schon sagte. Wenn der züchter gescheite Arbeit geleistet hat und die Welpen nicht zu früh abgibt lernen die so gut wie alles was wichtig ist von der Mutter. 
Meinen beiden musste ich sowas gar nicht mehr beibringen.  dafür können die jetzt sitz, platz und mit viel zureden auch mal "peng" [emoji23]


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Januar 2017)

mülla schrieb:


> ...  dafür können die jetzt sitz, platz und mit viel zureden auch mal "peng" [emoji23]



Hahaha, super, versuch mir das grad vorzustellen, speziell das "peng" in beiden Varianten. 😂


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2017)

Am Mittwoch mussten wir unsere Fellnase Maya gehen lassen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit Ende Oktober war sie bei uns, ist 2,5 Jahre alt und kam aus dem  Tierschutz aus Spanien. Vor Sylvester ging es ihr sehr schlecht, sind  zum Tierarzt, der sich mit Shar-Peis auskennt. Seit dem hat sie  Infusionen gekriegt und es ging bergauf, bis zum 07.01... Sind dann wieder zum  Tierarzt und man konnte für sie nichts mehr tun, ihre Nieren stellten die  Arbeit ein, wir haben sie im Ultraschall gesehen... Wir konnten leider  nur noch ein paar schöne Tage mit ihr verbringen, mehr war nicht machbar.  Wir haben sie mit nach Hause geholt. Am 11.01 ist sie friedlich auf ihrem Sofa eingeschlafen...

Die Zeit mit ihr war viel zu kurz, sie war wundervoll, sie war perfekt.  Kein Bellen zu Hause, kein Interesse ihr Zuhause zu verwüsten, extrem geduldig, sie war immer sehr vorsichtig, selbst wenn man ihr Kochschinken (Lieblingsleckerli) in kleinen Stückchen vor die Nase gehalten hat. 

Wenigstens in den letzten Wochen ihres Lebens hatte sie ein Zuhause, ein Sofa und eine  Familie, die sie über alles liebt...


----------



## doncamill (13. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch mussten wir unsere Fellnase Maya gehen lassen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh nein, mein Beileid.
Arbeitskollege hat auch letzte Woche seinen 9 Jahre alten Jack Russell wegen Nierenversagen verloren

Wenn ich mir nur vorstelle das mein kleiner Barney nicht mehr da wäre....unerträglich.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

Mein Beileid. Das ist hart!


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2017)

Mein Beileid.  Dazu kann man nichts sinnvolles sagen, das Euch hilft. Nur schön, dass sie noch ein paar Tage und Wochen bei Euch hatte.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2017)

Danke schön Euch Allen.

Wir werden wieder einem Hund aus dem Tierschutz ein liebevolles Zuhause geben.


----------



## Zeiss (31. Januar 2017)

Hat oder hatte jemand mal einen Herdenschutzhund und kann was berichten?

Speziell geht es um einen Mastín Español, also einen spanischen Mastiff.


----------



## goldtinsel (27. März 2017)

Es gibt Hundemenschen und Katzenmenschen. Beide respektiere ich. Aber diejenigen, die beides halten, sind mir Vorsicht zu genießen!


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. März 2017)

goldtinsel schrieb:


> Es gibt Hundemenschen und Katzenmenschen. Beide respektiere ich. Aber diejenigen, die beides halten, sind mir Vorsicht zu genießen!



Warum den das?


----------



## -Shorty- (29. März 2017)

Weil Vorurteile das Weltbild vereinfachen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. März 2017)

Katzen sind super, sofern nicht aggressiv. Pennen den ganzen Tag und sind sehr majestätisch.


----------



## Zeiss (30. März 2017)

Genau so gibt es sehr stolze und majestätische Hunde


----------



## OField (3. April 2017)

Erstaunlich, in einem Männerforum führen Katzen. Das habe ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Rolk (3. April 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, in einem Männerforum führen Katzen. Das habe ich nicht erwartet.



Ist doch eigentlich logisch. Katzen führen sich selbst Gassi und sind allgemein viel selbständiger. Ausserdem lassen sie keine Zweifel aufkommen wer der Boss ist, was viele schon von ihrer hübscheren Hälfte gewohnt sind.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (3. April 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, in einem Männerforum führen Katzen. Das habe ich nicht erwartet.



Mit Klischees lässt es sich gut leben


----------



## Amon (3. April 2017)

Waren PC Nerds nicht schon immer Katzen affin? Wieso sonst ist wohl das Netz voll mit Katzenbildern. 😁

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merowinger0807 (3. April 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Pennen den ganzen Tag und sind sehr majestätisch.



Ersterem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu aber zu zweitens... Kommt drauf an 
Sie sind es nur wenn sie es wirklich wollen... ansonsten sind Fellteppiche doch sehr "tollpatschig"... sehe ich tagtäglich an unseren beiden 

Und ja, Katzen müssen nicht bei Wind und Wetter raus... praktisch. Andererseits... ein Hund hält einen fitter/schlanker als ne faule fette Katze


----------



## OField (3. April 2017)

Katzen sind mir einfach suspekt. Vielleicht liegt das auch an den schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem Kater meiner Oma.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. April 2017)

Mal rein interessehalber: Ist das nicht Aepfel vs Birnen? Oder steckt da mehr hinter?


----------



## Zeiss (3. April 2017)

Diesen Kumpel würde ich jeder Katze vorziehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine der sehr wenigen Rassen, die eigenen kopf haben und Entscheidungen treffen können.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. April 2017)

Warum hat der keinen Schwanz mehr?


----------



## Zeiss (3. April 2017)

Doch, hat er, sieht man nur nicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau so gibt es sehr stolze und majestätische Hunde



Köter jagen ihren eigenen Schwanz. Das ist für mich blöd und nicht majestätisch. 



OField schrieb:


> Katzen sind mir einfach suspekt. Vielleicht liegt das auch an den schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem Kater meiner Oma.



Katzen sind Einzelgänger. Die wollen in Ruhe gelassen werden.
Die kommen schon, wenn sie mal Zuneigung brauchen. Ansonsten einfach das Katzenklo sauber halten und alles ist gut.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2017)

Katzen soll man nicht alleine halten, also sind es nicht wirklich Einzelgänger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

In der Regel hast du zwar recht aber es gibt Diven die vertragen keinen Artgenossen neben sich aber dafür zb. Hund und Vogel akzeptieren


----------



## Zeiss (3. April 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> In der Regel hast du zwar recht aber es gibt  Diven die vertragen keinen Artgenossen neben sich aber dafür zb. Hund  und Vogel akzeptieren



Dann kennst Du keine Molosser, da gibt es entweder "ja okay" oder  "Dresche". Gerade bei Molosser und Molossoiden steht sehr oft dabei "bei  anderen Hunde entscheidet die Sympathie" .


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Katzen soll man nicht alleine halten, also sind es nicht wirklich Einzelgänger.



Katzen suchen sich nur zum Paaren einen Partner, ansonsten leben sie alleine.
Hamster soll man nicht alleine halten, denn das sind gesellige Tiere.
Am besten ein paar Hamster und eine Katze, damit sich die Hamster nicht so schnell vermehren.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Katzen suchen sich nur zum Paaren einen Partner, ansonsten leben sie alleine.


Dann wissen alle Experten und Tierheime nicht bescheid, da sie immer mind. 2 Katzen empfehlen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2017)

Aber auch nur bei Wohnungskatzen.
Und wenn man sich ordentlich um die Katze kümmert, dann kann man die auch ohne Probleme alleine halten.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. April 2017)

Sag niemals Dinge wie "nie", "immer", alle ... mir fallen bestimmt noch mehr ein. Die Ausnahme bestaetigt die Regel .


----------



## Zeiss (4. April 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann wissen alle Experten und Tierheime nicht bescheid, da sie immer mind. 2 Katzen empfehlen.



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich von "Experten" in den deutschen Tierheimen nicht all zu viel halte... Unsere Erfahrungen mit denen waren durchwegs negativ.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Katzen suchen sich nur zum Paaren einen Partner, ansonsten leben sie alleine.
> Hamster soll man nicht alleine halten, denn das sind gesellige Tiere.
> Am besten ein paar Hamster und eine Katze, damit sich die Hamster nicht so schnell vermehren.


Für den Hamster gibt es ja noch das Netzteil. 😁😂

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (4. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich von "Experten" in den deutschen Tierheimen nicht all zu viel halte... Unsere Erfahrungen mit denen waren durchwegs negativ.



Hab da auch zwiespältige Erlebnisse gesammelt als ich auf der Suche nach der jetzigen Katze war. Irgendwas muss mich wohl geritten haben, zu glauben die möchten da Tiere vermitteln. Es ist für mich die 5te Katze nach anderen im Haushalt, also ein wenig weiß man nach der Zeit schon über Bedürfnisse und Notwendigkeiten im Zusammenleben. 

 Aber man gehe mal in ein Tierheim und frage nach einer Katze, möglichst noch keine 10 Jahre alt. Ich hätte mich auch überreden lassen einen 6 Jahre alten Kater aufzunehmen, doch anstatt mit mir vernünftig zu reden war es wohl das Ziel der Mitarbeiter mir 2 Tiere zu vermittteln. 
Was ich aufgrund einiger Erfahrung und fehlenden Platzes nicht wollte.

Also gabs auch keine Katze für mich. 
Spannend fand ich aber die Diskrepanz zwischen Internetauftritt und Situation vor Ort. Da wird einmal von über 90 Tieren (Katzen) gesprochen, live zu sehen gibt es aber kaum 20 und davon wird auch keine hergegeben. 

Am Schluss gings dann alles ganz schnell über Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, kurz telefoniert, eigentlich keine Vorstellung gehabt was man da nun gleich zu sehen bekommt und ZACK, man sieht die Mieze an, die Mieze guckt zurück und man weiß die ist es, keine andere.

Bin damals auch extrem angepisst vom Tierheim gewesen, es war wenig relevant wie viel Erfahrung ich mit Katzen schon hatte, lediglich wie viele ich wollte. 
Dabei sorgt doch gerade diese Art und Weise dazu unüberlegt zu viele Tiere anzuschaffen, diese zu vernachlässigen und irgendwann wieder abgeben zu müssen. Was ist denn besser als jemand der abschätzen kann wie viel Zeit und Raum zur Verfügung steht.

Da ich beruflich nach wie vor viel unterwegs bin ist meine Katze regelmäßig bei meinen Eltern zu Gast und hat einen Kater als Kameraden. So groß ist der Bedarf aber nicht nach einer anderen Katze oder Kater, das merk ich  beim abliefern und abholen meiner Mieze. Dabei haben die nichtmal Beef miteinander. Es sind im Normalfall Einzelgänger, einzig Geschwistertiere die nie getrennt wurden würde ich gezwungenermaßen nur im Doppelpack vermitteln.

Man muss sich aber im klaren sein, dass man bei mehreren Tieren oft eine andere Bindung zum Tier hat. Auch wenn das eher der Natur entspricht als sich auf einen Menschen einzustellen, irgendwo denk ich mir dann aber auch, es ist ja auch MEIN Haustier. 
Also darf das Tier auch eine Bindung zu mir haben, auch wenn es nicht seiner Natur entsprechen würde. Wobei dieser Grat bei Katzen und Hunden wohl gleichermaßen schmal ist. 
Deswegen sinds ja Hauskatzen und Hunde, statt Raubkatzen und Wölfe.

Sorry für soviel Text, das war mal meine Story zum Thema.

Hunde finde ich aber auch cool, ist nur leider noch schlechter mit dem Job zu verbinden, darum wurde es wieder ne Katze. Aber wer weiß, was noch alles passiert. ;D

Ich finde ja die Kombination aus Hund und Katze, sofern es für beide funktioniert auch toll.
(Also beides im selben Haushalt, nicht im selben Tier.)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

Ist halt alles in allem wie in einem Geschäft, die Ladenhüter müssen raus und das möglichst noch im Dutzend. Hier in der Ecke wird quasi permanent Freigang gefordert und wenn man es nicht bietet bleiben nur die Modelle mit Katzen Aids.
Tiere haben ja auch ein Wesen und es kann daher auch so sein das manche eben geselliger sind oder auf den Mensch fixiert sind wobei es da sogar Vorlieben für ein bestimmtes Geschlecht geben kann


----------



## aloha84 (4. April 2017)

Zum Thema "Katzen nur zu zweit"...."Katzen sind gesellig....."
Als meine Großeltern vor Jahren mal in den Urlaub wollten, dachten wir uns es wäre ja praktisch *ihre* Katze mit zu uns zu holen......unsere Katze war da ca. 8 Jahre alt, sehr ruhig.
Ergebnis:
Sagen wir mal so, Omas Katze blieb im Transportkäfig.....unsere Katze saß davor, und wollte da rein....und nicht unbedingt zu spielen.
Ich bin heute noch davon überzeugt, dass sie Omas Katze auffressen wollte.
Sie hat geknurrt wie ein Wolf, ungelogen.


----------



## Leob12 (4. April 2017)

Klar sind Katzen gesellige Tiere, und wenn sie von Beginn an richtig sozialisiert werden, haben sie auch nichts gegen andere Katzen. 
Die Wohnungskatze die ihr Leben lang keine zweite Katze neben sich hatte, wird vermutlich nicht freundlich reagieren, das ist aber vollkommen normal und ist bei Hunden genauso. Es gibt auch asoziale Hunde, die mit anderen Hunden absolut überfordert sind. Daran sind aber nicht die Hunde schuld, sondern deren Besitzer.

Es ist halt schwer eine erwachsene Katze an eine andere erwachsene Katze in derselben Wohnung zu gewöhnen, aber nicht weil Katzen nicht gesellig wären. 



> Ist halt alles in allem wie in einem Geschäft, die Ladenhüter müssen raus und das möglichst noch im Dutzend. Hier in der Ecke wird quasi permanent Freigang gefordert und wenn man es nicht bietet bleiben nur die Modelle mit Katzen Aids. Tiere haben ja auch ein Wesen und es kann daher auch so sein das manche eben geselliger sind oder auf den Mensch fixiert sind wobei es da sogar Vorlieben für ein bestimmtes Geschlecht geben kann


Auch bei der Katzenhaltung gibt es viel, auf das man Acht geben muss, genau wie bei Hunden. Und viele Wohnungskatzen sind nunmal gestört, aber das liegt einfach an der falschen Haltung. Nein, damit Verteufel ich reine Wohnungskatzen nicht, aber die Besitzer bieten der Katze halt kaum Abwechslung, fordern sie nicht, beschäftigen sich nicht mit ihr und irgendwann stumpft sie einfach ab. Deswegen ist es in der Wohnung im Prinzip besser, zwei Katzen zu halten, denn die unterhalten sich gegenseitig, außerdem helfen sie bei der Sozialisierung. Ein Freigänger hat höchstwahrscheinlich Kontakt zu anderen Katzen, und dann fliegen längst nicht immer die Fetzen, denn dumm sind sie ja nicht. 
Unser voriger Kater hat sich mit dem Nachbarskater nicht vertragen, unser derzeitiger liegt dagegen neben dem Nachbarskater friedlich auf der Wiese oder spielt mit ihm. 




> Katzen suchen sich nur zum Paaren einen Partner, ansonsten leben sie alleine.
> Hamster soll man nicht alleine halten, denn das sind gesellige Tiere.
> Am besten ein paar Hamster und eine Katze, damit sich die Hamster nicht so schnell vermehren.


Stimmt so nicht. Katzen leben auch gerne miteinander, spielen miteinander und beschäftigen sich gegenseitig. Katzen leben auch wunderbar nebeneinander, eine Rangordnung wird abgesteckt und es passt. 
Allerdings wird das nicht funktionieren wenn man einen 10 Jährigen Kater mit einem 5 Jährigen Kater zusammensperrt. Auch wird eine ältere Katze mit einer jüngeren nicht immer unbedingt eine Freude haben, aber sie gehen sich dann gegenseitig aus dem Weg, oder die ältere Katze zeigt der jüngeren wer der Chef ist^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

Das fängt doch schon in der Kinderstube der Tiere an indem die Welpen einfach zu früh abgenabelt werden


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann wissen alle Experten und Tierheime nicht bescheid, da sie immer mind. 2 Katzen empfehlen.



Katzen sind Einzelgänger.
Meine Großmutter hatte immer nur eine Katze und der ging es sehr gut.
Die lief aber auch draußen herum und kam natürlich in Kontakt mit anderen Katzen.

Wenn du die Katze nur in der Wohnung leben lässt, mag das was anderes sein.
Aber Katzen nur in der Wohnung halten ohne dass sie draußen im Freien die Welt erkunden können, ist in Meinen Augen furchtbar. Das ist keine artgerechte Haltung.
Katzen brauchen ein Revier. Sie brauchen Zeit für sich alleine. Sie brauchen einen Ort, wo sie ungestört sind.
Und ein Kratzbaum reicht da nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (4. April 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hab da auch zwiespältige Erlebnisse gesammelt als ich auf der Suche nach der jetzigen Katze war. Irgendwas muss mich wohl geritten haben, zu glauben die möchten da Tiere vermitteln. Es ist für mich die 5te Katze nach anderen im Haushalt, also ein wenig weiß man nach der Zeit schon über Bedürfnisse und Notwendigkeiten im Zusammenleben.



Wir haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Wir wollten einen etwas größeren Hund, also > 45cm, der etwas allein bleiben kann und Kinderlieb ist, weitere "Anforderungen" hatten wir nicht. Wir haben mehrere Tierheime abgeklappert, auch weiter weg. Vieles hatten sie gemeinsam: absolutes Desinteresse, wir wurden nicht mal mit dem Ar*** angeschaut. Dann, wenn wir uns aufgedrängt haben, immer nur vorwurfsvoll angeschaut. So nach dem Motto: "Wie ihr habt nur eine Wohnung? Wie ihr seid beide berufstätig? Wie ihr habt ein Kind?" Da dachten wir uns echt, wir sind im falschen Film... Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass sie als zukünftige Hundebesitzer sich einen:

-> arbeitslosen
-> mit einem riesigen Haus und Garten
-> ohne Kinder
-> mit 100.000€ Jahresgehalt

wünschen. Sorry Tierschützer, aber das ist BULLSHIT hoch 10!!!

Dann, habe ich eine Kollegin, die im Tierschutz tätig ist/war. Ich habe mich mit ihr über das Thema Wesenstest unterhalten, sie hat mehrere Hunde erfolgreich durch den Wesenstest gebracht. Da kamen so Sätze wie "der Hund ist zu selbständig" oder "der Hund ist nicht auf sein Herrchen/Frauchen angewiesen" und etc. WTF???? Wir reden von Staffis, von Pittys, von Herdenschutzhunden, halloooooo???? Die können Entscheidungen treffen, eigenständig, dafür wurden sie gezüchtet!!! Das war das erste Mal, wo ich bei ihr echt meinen Kopf geschüttelt habe. 

Danach kam noch was: da meinte sie "jeder Hundebesitzer sollte so eine Art Hundeführerschein machen". Ich dachte mir, geil, finde ich auch. Tja, nur darunter versteht sie aber was anderes, da meinte sie "der Hundebesitzer muss beweisen, dass er seinem Hund *körperlich überlegen ist*". Da ist mir die Kinnlade runtergefallen. Wir wollen ja nicht übertreiben, aber einem ausgewachsenen Staffi mit seinen 40 kilo ist kaum einer körperlich gewachsen, wenn er richtig aufdreht, geschweige von einem Neufundländer (ca 55 bis 70 kilo) oder einem Berner Sennenhund, die gehen bis 50 kilo, wenn er loslegt, fliegt man nur noch hinterher. Von einem Mastiff will ich erst nichts sagen..........................


----------



## Defenz0r (4. April 2017)

*Die Grundaussage dafuer ist
*
Wer sein Tier nicht beherrschen kann soll sich auch keines anschaffen.
Daher waere es sehr angebracht wenn man im Notfall handeln kann.
Von daher kann ich die Aussage sehr nachvollziehen.
Wenn dein Tier nun richtig aufdreht dann kannst du dich nicht schuetzen und die Menschen um dich auch nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (4. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Katzen sind Einzelgänger.
> Meine Großmutter hatte immer nur eine Katze und der ging es sehr gut.
> Die lief aber auch draußen herum und kam natürlich in Kontakt mit anderen Katzen.


Sie war Freigänger, also die Katze^^ und das ist der springende Punkt. Durch den Kontakt mit anderen Katzen wird die Katze deiner Großmutter eben sozialisiert. Das fehlt bei Wohnungskatzen eben komplett. Dass diese dann nicht mit Freuden auf einen weiteren Mitbewohner reagieren (das kann auch ein Baby sein), sollte klar sein. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du die Katze nur in der Wohnung leben lässt, mag das was anderes sein.
> Aber Katzen nur in der Wohnung halten ohne dass sie draußen im Freien die Welt erkunden können, ist in Meinen Augen furchtbar. Das ist keine artgerechte Haltung.
> Katzen brauchen ein Revier. Sie brauchen Zeit für sich alleine. Sie brauchen einen Ort, wo sie ungestört sind.
> Und ein Kratzbaum reicht da nicht.


Eine Wohnung kann auch ein Revier sein. Draußen haben sie kein großes, abgegrenztes Revier, sondern die Gebiete überlappen sich einfach. 
Du kannst eine Katze auch nur in der WOhnung halten, und wenn du für Klettermöglichkeiten, Unterhaltung, geistige Beanspruchung und Räume zum Zurückziehen sorgst, sollte das auch klar gehen. Aber meist scheitert es schon daran. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wir haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Wir wollten einen etwas größeren Hund, also > 45cm, der etwas allein bleiben kann und Kinderlieb ist, weitere "Anforderungen" hatten wir nicht. Wir haben mehrere Tierheime abgeklappert, auch weiter weg. Vieles hatten sie gemeinsam: absolutes Desinteresse, wir wurden nicht mal mit dem Ar*** angeschaut. Dann, wenn wir uns aufgedrängt haben, immer nur vorwurfsvoll angeschaut. So nach dem Motto: "Wie ihr habt nur eine Wohnung? Wie ihr seid beide berufstätig? Wie ihr habt ein Kind?" Da dachten wir uns echt, wir sind im falschen Film... Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass sie als zukünftige Hundebesitzer sich einen:
> 
> -> arbeitslosen
> -> mit einem riesigen Haus und Garten
> ...


Meine Güte, wie kann man so übertreiben? 
Du bist dir sicherlich bewusst, dass diese dummen Tierschützer sicher schon einige Tiere wieder zurückbekommen haben, und das ist für niemanden schön. Ergo fragt man lieber mehrmals nach, ob besagte Personen sich auch wirklich ein Tier anschaffen wollen und halten können. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann, habe ich eine Kollegin, die im Tierschutz tätig ist/war. Ich habe mich mit ihr über das Thema Wesenstest unterhalten, sie hat mehrere Hunde erfolgreich durch den Wesenstest gebracht. Da kamen so Sätze wie "der Hund ist zu selbständig" oder "der Hund ist nicht auf sein Herrchen/Frauchen angewiesen" und etc. WTF???? Wir reden von Staffis, von Pittys, von Herdenschutzhunden, halloooooo???? Die können Entscheidungen treffen, eigenständig, dafür wurden sie gezüchtet!!! Das war das erste Mal, wo ich bei ihr echt meinen Kopf geschüttelt habe.


Schön, und was ist wenn selbstständig "hört nicht auf seine Besitzer" gemeint war? 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Danach kam noch was: da meinte sie "jeder Hundebesitzer sollte so eine Art Hundeführerschein machen". Ich dachte mir, geil, finde ich auch. Tja, nur darunter versteht sie aber was anderes, da meinte sie "der Hundebesitzer muss beweisen, dass er seinem Hund *körperlich überlegen ist*". Da ist mir die Kinnlade runtergefallen. Wir wollen ja nicht übertreiben, aber einem ausgewachsenen Staffi mit seinen 40 kilo ist kaum einer körperlich gewachsen, wenn er richtig aufdreht, geschweige von einem Neufundländer (ca 55 bis 70 kilo) oder einem Berner Sennenhund, die gehen bis 50 kilo, wenn er loslegt, fliegt man nur noch hinterher. Von einem Mastiff will ich erst nichts sagen..........................


Was ist daran so schlimm? Dann muss man eben einen kleineren Hund nehmen, den man eben auch kontrollieren kann. Nichts ist als Radfahrer schlimmer als eine zierliche ältere Dame mit einem Schäfer oder Hunden derselben größer, denn da weiß man dass die den niemals halten könnte, sollte der Lust zum Spielen bekommen. 
Außerdem gibt es sehr wohl Leute, die solche Hunde zurückhalten können. Mein Cousin konnte das mit einem Berner Sennen/Schäferhund-Mischling, aber er ist auch ein ziemlicher Schrank.


----------



## Zeiss (4. April 2017)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> *Die Grundaussage dafuer ist
> *
> Wer sein Tier nicht beherrschen kann soll sich auch keines anschaffen.
> Daher waere es sehr angebracht wenn man im Notfall handeln kann.
> ...



Bei der richtigen Erziehung muss man es überhaupt nicht! Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn "das Beherrschen" mit körperlichen Beherrschung gleich zu setzen. 

Hast Du schon mal einen großen und starken Hund an der Leine gehabt??? Ich glaube nicht. Das ist illusorisch zu behaupten, dass Du dem gewachsen bist! Da bist Du Spielzeug! Es sei denn, Du wiegst 200 kilo.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wie kann man so übertreiben?
> Du bist dir sicherlich bewusst, dass diese dummen Tierschützer sicher schon einige Tiere wieder zurückbekommen haben, und das ist für niemanden schön. Ergo fragt man lieber mehrmals nach, ob besagte Personen sich auch wirklich ein Tier anschaffen wollen und halten können.



Den Rest hast Du ignoriert oder? Dann lies es nochmal durch und denk nochmal nach. Es ist kein Einzelerlebnis, google mal danach, dann wirst Du es ganz anders sehen.

Leider ist es auch noch so, dass die Hunde, die in den deutschen Tierheimen sitzen, überhaupt nicht sozialisiert sind. Und das, was im TV von Tierheimen gezeigt wird, hat so ziemlich wenig mit "echten" Tierheimen zu tun.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schön, und was ist wenn selbstständig "hört nicht auf seine Besitzer" gemeint war?



Es gibt Rassen, sie haben einen eigenen Kopf, besonders die sog. Hütehunde. Das Halten und vor allem das Erziehen dieser Hunde ist etwas aufwendiger als von einem 0815 Labrador, der einfach nur gefallen will. Wenn man nicht dazu in der Lage ist, soll man es einfach lassen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm? Dann muss man eben einen kleineren Hund nehmen, den man eben auch kontrollieren kann. Nichts ist als Radfahrer schlimmer als eine zierliche ältere Dame mit einem Schäfer oder Hunden derselben größer, denn da weiß man dass die den niemals halten könnte, sollte der Lust zum Spielen bekommen.



Ich sehe jede Morgen einen Mastiff. Er ist 4 Jahre alt, ist also noch ziemlich jung und hat Feuer. Am anderen Ende der Leine ist eine normal gebaute Frau. Solange er an der Leine ist, schleift die Leine am Boden und er latscht einfach nur gelangweilt neben ihr her, egal was drum herum passiert. Wenn er losgebunden wird, darf er rennen, toben, spielen, was auch immer. Und das allergeilste ist, er ist in jeder Sekunde abrufbar. Das ist ein  Beispiel, wie Hundeerziehung funktioniert.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es sehr wohl Leute, die solche Hunde zurückhalten können. Mein Cousin konnte das mit einem Berner Sennen/Schäferhund-Mischling, aber er ist auch ein ziemlicher Schrank.



Genau... Ich habe schon Fälle erlebt, wo ein Jack Russel ausgerastet ist und einen Neufundländer  angefallen hat. Das Vieh hat sich in die Schulter vom Neufi festgebissen. Darauf hin musste der Neufi zum Tierarzt... 

Und Dein Cousin sollte sich lieber Gedanken machen warum es Situationen gab, dass er ihn halten musste... Bei richtigen Erziehung muss man es nämlich nicht..

Unsere Maya war ein 2,5 jähriges Shar-Pei + und Cane Corso Mischling. Shar-Pei allein sind schon Dickschädel ohne Ende und stur noch dazu mit einem ausgeprägten Schutz- und Jagdtrieb, wenn man da nicht konsequent genug ist, lässt er einen einfach links liegen und macht was er will. Cane Corso ist genau so ein Kandidat. Sie lies sich jedoch absolut problemlos führen, wenn man sie gerufen hat, kam sie sofort, egal was sie gemacht hat. In unserem Bekanntenkreis gibt es noch einen Staffi und einen Dogo Argentino, beide sehr charakterstark, aber auch absolut ausgeglchen. Dogo kam aus einem spanischen Tierheim. Es ist immer die Frage, wie erziehe ich mein Tier und eigne ich mich als Besitzer um so ein Tier zu besitzen. Die Tiere sind seltens das Problem.


----------



## Leob12 (4. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Den Rest hast Du ignoriert oder? Dann lies es nochmal durch und denk nochmal nach. Es ist kein Einzelerlebnis, google mal danach, dann wirst Du es ganz anders sehen.


Auf Google hört man immer nur eine Seite. Wie viele werden denn erfolgreich vermittelt im Gegensatz zu den Google-Ergebnissen? 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Es gibt Rassen, sie haben einen eigenen Kopf, besonders die sog. Hütehunde. Das Halten und vor allem das Erziehen dieser Hunde ist etwas aufwendiger als von einem 0815 Labrador, der einfach nur gefallen will. Wenn man nicht dazu in der Lage ist, soll man es einfach lassen.


Selbstverständlich. Wie schon gesagt, was ist mit "zu selbstständig" gemeint? Zu selbstständig weil er einfach nicht auf den Besitzer hört? Das liegt natürlich am Besitzer selbst, der Hund kann nichts dafür. 




Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich sehe jede Morgen einen Mastiff. Er ist 4 Jahre alt, ist also noch ziemlich jung und hat Feuer. Am anderen Ende der Leine ist eine normal gebaute Frau. Solange er an der Leine ist, schleift die Leine am Boden und er latscht einfach nur gelangweilt neben ihr her, egal was drum herum passiert. Wenn er losgebunden wird, darf er rennen, toben, spielen, was auch immer. Und das allergeilste ist, er ist in jeder Sekunde abrufbar. Das ist ein  Beispiel, wie Hundeerziehung funktioniert.


Das ist natürlich das Idealbeispiel, nur leider gibt es viel zu viele Fälle die nicht einmal annähernd so optimal sind, und schaden tut es dann jedem potenziellen Hundehalter. 





Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau... Ich habe schon Fälle erlebt, wo ein Jack Russel ausgerastet ist und einen Neufundländer  angefallen hat. Das Vieh hat sich in die Schulter vom Neufi festgebissen. Darauf hin musste der Neufi zum Tierarzt...
> Und Dein Cousin sollte sich lieber Gedanken machen warum es Situationen gab, dass er ihn halten musste... Bei richtigen Erziehung muss man es nämlich nicht..


Keine Sorge, mit der Hundeschule hat das schon funktioniert. Nur war der mit nicht einmal einem Jahr schon recht groß und stark, und da hat er noch nicht auf Wort gehört, später schon. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Unsere Maya war ein 2,5 jähriges Shar-Pei + und Cane Corso Mischling. Shar-Pei allein sind schon Dickschädel ohne Ende und stur noch dazu mit einem ausgeprägten Schutz- und Jagdtrieb, wenn man da nicht konsequent genug ist, lässt er einen einfach links liegen und macht was er will. Cane Corso ist genau so ein Kandidat. Sie lies sich jedoch absolut problemlos führen, wenn man sie gerufen hat, kam sie sofort, egal was sie gemacht hat. In unserem Bekanntenkreis gibt es noch einen Staffi und einen Dogo Argentino, beide sehr charakterstark, aber auch absolut ausgeglchen. Dogo kam aus einem spanischen Tierheim. Es ist immer die Frage, wie erziehe ich mein Tier und eigne ich mich als Besitzer um so ein Tier zu besitzen. Die Tiere sind seltens das Problem.


Konsequenz ist immer das Stichwort und viele lassen es vermissen, weil es einfach sehr aufwändig ist, aber im Endeffekt zahlt es sich aus. Ein Freund von mir hat selbst seit zwei Monaten einen Hund, und er hat gesagt dass er lieber ein Jahr wirklich konsequent ist als danach Probleme zu haben.
Ich habe nie gesagt dass Tiere das Problem sind, die Probleme tauchen ja erst auf, nachdem sie vom Menschen "verzogen" wurden. Das ist bei Katzen übrigens dasselbe, wenn auch nicht in dieser Ausprägung. 
Unsere vorherige Katze hat nachts so lange miaut, bis jemand die Terrassentür geöffnet hat. Meine Schuld war es nicht, ich bin nie aufgestanden und habe aufgemacht^^


----------



## Zeiss (5. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Auf Google hört man immer nur eine Seite. Wie viele werden denn erfolgreich vermittelt im Gegensatz zu den Google-Ergebnissen?



Sehr viele, wenn es denn klappt.

Unsere Maya kam auch aus dem Tierschutz, allerdings nicht aus dem Deutschen, es war uns einfach zu blöd irgendwann...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Wie schon gesagt, was ist mit "zu selbstständig" gemeint? Zu selbstständig weil er einfach nicht auf den Besitzer hört? Das liegt natürlich am Besitzer selbst, der Hund kann nichts dafür.



In diesem Fall heißt zu selbstständig, dass er einfach nur sehr ruhig geblieben ist als sein Herrchen/Frauchen aus seinem Blickfeld verschwunden sind, ist nicht ausgeflippt oder sowas, einfach ruhig geblieben.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich das Idealbeispiel, nur leider gibt es viel zu viele Fälle die nicht einmal annähernd so optimal sind, und schaden tut es dann jedem potenziellen Hundehalter.



In ersten Linie schadet es dem Tier. Das hier ist ein absolutes Idealbeispiel, wo sich Frauchen vorhin informiert hat, was aus dem kleinen süßen Bärchen von Welpe mal in einem Jahr wird. Und mit seinen rund 80cm und über 70 kilo ist einer der Größeren seiner Rasse.

Eine befreundete Familie will sich unbedingt einen Hund zulegen, einen Eurasier. Sie ist nicht berufstätig (krankheisbedingt, aber eigentlich gesund...), kriegt nichts auf die Reihe (nicht mal die Tochter, die in der ersten Klasse ist morgens zu "versorgen"...) oder Küche seit sieben Jahren nicht geputzt (kein Witz!). Dann überlegt sie sich ob vier Stunden Arbeiten (in der Woche!!!) nicht zu viel für sie ist. Der Mann schafft ganz normal. Also, sie wollen ums Verrecken einen Eurasier, damit sie was zu betütteln hat. Sie hatten noch nie einen Hund, kennen genau eine Eurasierin und sind begeistert, weil ach so toll und so süß und tralala... Ich kannte diese Rasse noch nicht, als ich dann gelesen habe, was sie so ausmacht, dachte ich mir, jööö, das wird spannend, hoffentlich kriegen sie keinen... braucht sehr viel Beschäftigung, nix mit absolutem Gehorsam, hat Charakter und eigenen Kopf...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, mit der Hundeschule hat das schon funktioniert. Nur war der mit nicht einmal einem Jahr schon recht groß und stark, und da hat er noch nicht auf Wort gehört, später schon.



Perfekt, so soll es sein. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Konsequenz ist immer das Stichwort und viele lassen es vermissen, weil es einfach sehr aufwändig ist, aber im Endeffekt zahlt es sich aus. Ein Freund von mir hat selbst seit zwei Monaten einen Hund, und er hat gesagt dass er lieber ein Jahr wirklich konsequent ist als danach Probleme zu haben.
> Ich habe nie gesagt dass Tiere das Problem sind, die Probleme tauchen ja erst auf, nachdem sie vom Menschen "verzogen" wurden. Das ist bei Katzen übrigens dasselbe, wenn auch nicht in dieser Ausprägung.
> Unsere vorherige Katze hat nachts so lange miaut, bis jemand die Terrassentür geöffnet hat. Meine Schuld war es nicht, ich bin nie aufgestanden und habe aufgemacht^^



Mit einem Jahr ist es nicht getan, er muss immer konsequent sein. Bei den Katzen kann ich nicht mitreden, ich mag keine Katzen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. April 2017)

Mit dem einen Jahr meinte ich dass man besonders am Anfang absolut konsequent sein soll, dann ist schon viel gewonnen. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2017)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Typisch Hund, gibt nur Ärger und Stress. Die _würdelosen Viecher_ betteln sogar noch um Aufmerksamkeit nachdem sie misshandelt wurden.



Seltsame Haltung. Den naheliegenden Vergleich erspare ich mir jetzt mal...

Vielleicht solltest du aber mal die Menschenschule besuchen


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (5. April 2017)

Der Hund einer Bekannten Frist seinen eigenen Kot...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. April 2017)

Dumme Hunde sind ja nichts neues aber würdelose Viecher?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

Tiere eben mit all ihren Instinkten, die lecken sich das Gehänge oder die Brösel vom Auspuff und wenn die auf einen anderen Hund treffen wird sofort der Rüssel in die Rosette des anderen gerammt


----------



## Zeiss (5. April 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dumme Hunde sind ja nichts neues aber würdelose Viecher?



Die händen am anderen Ende der Leine....


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (5. April 2017)

Dies ist häufig tatsächlich der Fall.
Die Herrchen erzählen dann immer so lustige Geschichten, wie der Hund hätte sie angepisst um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2017)

Es gibt solche und solche.
Es gibt Leute, die ihre Hunde schlagen und es dann Erziehung nennen.
Ein Hund ist ein Rudeltier und sollte auch so behandelt werden. 
Und wer sich einen großen Hund zulegt, ihn 10 Stunden in einer kleinen Wohnung einsperrt und dann abends mal kurz zum Kacken rausgeht, darf sich eben über das Verhalten des Tieres nicht wundern.
Ich war -- schon lange her -- in einem Delfinarium. 
Furchtbar, was die Tiere da erleiden mussten. 
Ein Delfin hat nichts in einem 30x30 Meter Becken zu suchen.


----------



## Rolk (5. April 2017)

Katzen sind keine Einzelgänger. Sperrt man eine Katze von klein an in eine Wohnug wird sie einen mehr oder minder schwer ausgeprägten Dachschaden abbekommen und sich mit anderen Tieren schwer tun, aber normal ist das nicht.


----------



## efdev (5. April 2017)

Tja das schlimmste Tier sind halt wir selbst 

Deswegen hält man Katzen doch auch nicht alleine sonder immer mindestens zu zweit.
Wobei meine Freigänger zwar zu dritt von klein auf waren ist "mein" eigentlicher Kater auch nicht gerade begeistert von anderen, kommt wohl zu viel nach mir


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Katzen sind keine Einzelgänger. Sperrt man eine Katze von klein an in eine Wohnug wird sie einen mehr oder minder schwer ausgeprägten Dachschaden abbekommen und sich mit anderen Tieren schwer tun, aber normal ist das nicht.



Und was passiert mit einem Menschen, wenn man ihn von Geburt an in einen Keller einsperrt?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (5. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was passiert mit einem Menschen, wenn man ihn von Geburt an in einen Keller einsperrt?



Sie fangen an Computerspiele zu zocken?


----------



## OField (6. April 2017)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Der Hund einer Bekannten Frist seinen eigenen Kot...


Das ist bei Pflanzenfressern (Ich weiß, Hunde sind Omnivoren) gar nicht mal grundlos der Fall. Durch Darmbakterien werden bestimmte Stoffe (Ich glaube es war Vitamin D) gebildet die erst beim erneuten Verzehr aufgenommen werden. Quasi eine andere Art des Wiederkauens  Aber vielleicht ist das auch nur ein Internetmythos.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2017)

Kann aber auch eine Verhaltensstörung sein.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. April 2017)

Wir hatten sogar mal einen Kater, der sich mehr oder weniger für einen Hund gehalten hat. Das hat sich jedenfalls an der Körpersprache gezeigt (z.B. Schwanzwedeln). Der hatte auch irgendwie einen Knacks, war extrem schreckhaft und hat sich ständig den Fuß wund geschleckt (ähnlich einem Daumen-Nuckeln). Wurde in jungen Jahren sehr wahrscheinlich misshandelt und mit einem Hund zusammengefercht.

Muss dafür aber auch sagen, dass es mit Abstand das liebenswerteste und ruhigste Tier war, das wir je bei uns hatten.
Und das sage ich nicht nur aus reinem Mitleid.


----------



## Majofan21 (8. April 2017)

Dass so viele Leute für Katzen abstimmen (im Vergleich zu so wenigen die für Hunde abstimmen) hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2017)

Wundert mich garnicht, Katzen sind immer noch die beliebtesten Haustiere in Deutschland.


----------



## Zeiss (8. April 2017)

Und da die Gemeinden die Hunde nicht haben wollen, bzw. benachteiligen, wird wohl auch so bleiben...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (8. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wundert mich garnicht, Katzen sind immer noch die beliebtesten Haustiere in Deutschland.



Das würde sich rasch ändern, wenn man für Katzen auch Steuern bezahlen müsste (bzw. wenn im Umkehrschluss die Hundesteuer abgeschaft werden würde). Katzen sind von den Kosten her einfach billiger zu halten als Hunde und weniger anspruchsvoll (kein Gassi gehen usw.)


----------



## Zeiss (9. April 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Hundesteuer abgeschafft wird, da reden wir über zu viel Geld, dass die Kommunen drauf verzichten wollen.


----------



## Amon (9. April 2017)

Also mir ist kein Fall bekannt dass jemals eine eingeführte Steuer abgeschafft wurde.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. April 2017)

Jungfernsteuer, Katzensteuer, Spatzensteuer, Spielkartensteuer, Leuchtmittelsteuer...
Liste nicht mehr erhobener Steuerarten – Wikipedia


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2017)

Katzensteuer würde ich bezahlen, habe ich kein Problem mit.


----------



## Zeiss (10. April 2017)

Auch 500€?


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2017)

Wir sind weltweit schon in der absoluten Spitzengruppe was Abgabenlast angeht, oft sogar der Spitzenreiter. Wer auch noch eine Katzensteuer einführen will hätte bei mir für alle Zeiten verschissen. Wie sollte man so eine Katzensteuer überhaupt begründen?


----------



## Zeiss (10. April 2017)

Wie wird denn eine Hundesteuer begründet?


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie wird denn eine Hundesteuer begründet?



Gehweg reinigen und "Kampfhundehaltung" begrenzen?


----------



## -Shorty- (10. April 2017)

Oder 1000€? 

Was soll das bringen? Im Nachhinein ist die Frage eigentlich hinfällig. Bestimmte Faktoren wägt man ja schon bei der Anschaffung ab, danach beginnt die Achterbahnfahrt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (10. April 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gehweg reinigen und "Kampfhundehaltung" begrenzen?



Nope. Es ist eine Luxussteuer.

@Shorty: Es geht um die Gleichberechtigung bzw. Gleichstellung. Hundesteuer ist Bullshit. Was ist dann mit Pferden, die als Hobby gehalten werden? Da räumt kein Besitzer die Sch**sse hinterher weg.


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nope. Es ist eine Luxussteuer.



Umso lächerlicher...


----------



## -Shorty- (10. April 2017)

Bevor wir über Gleichberechtigung für die Besteuerung der Haltung bestimmter Tiere befassen, sind andere Stellschrauben zu drehen...

Außerdem dient die Hundesteuer nur dazu jungen Pärchen Hunde madig zu machen und Kinder zu zeugen,  ist doch klar.


----------



## Amon (10. April 2017)

Die Hundesteuer dient nur als Einnahmequelle für unsere klammen Kommunen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (10. April 2017)

Genau so ist es.


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Auch 500€?


Warum sollte ne Katze 500€ kosten, wenn ein Hund 90€ kostet?
Aber hauptsache mal irgendnen hohen Betrag nehmen, um zu gucken, ob ich bezahlen würde.


----------



## Zeiss (10. April 2017)

Ein Hund kostet in Deutschland je nach Kommune zwischen 15€ (irgendwo in Bayern) und 480€ (Brandenburg)...
Die 500€ sind eben nicht einfach so aus der Luft gegriffen...


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2017)

Ich gehe danach, was ein Hund bei uns kosten würde.
Brandenburg oder Bayern interessiert mich da herzlich wenig.


----------



## turbosnake (10. April 2017)

Und woher sollen wir wissen wo du wohnst?


----------



## Amon (10. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich gehe danach, was ein Hund bei uns kosten würde.
> Brandenburg oder Bayern interessiert mich da herzlich wenig.


Die Leute die da wohnen würde das aber schon interessieren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2017)

Und warum kommt man mit dem teuersten Beispiel?


----------



## Zeiss (10. April 2017)

Ganz einfach: stell Dir vor, Du müsstest umziehen und dort würdest Du für Deine Katze 500€ zahlen müssen...



Amon schrieb:


> Die Leute die da wohnen würde das aber schon interessieren.



Seit wann interessieren "mich" Probleme der anderer (ironie)


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nope. Es ist eine Luxussteuer.
> 
> @Shorty: Es geht um die Gleichberechtigung bzw. Gleichstellung. Hundesteuer ist Bullshit. Was ist dann mit Pferden, die als Hobby gehalten werden? Da räumt kein Besitzer die Sch**sse hinterher weg.



Die Pferdesteuer gibt es doch, wenn auch nicht überall: 
In der nordhessischen Gemeinde Bad Sooden-Allendorf wird seit Januar 2013 eine Pferdesteuer erhoben,[1] Im hessischen Kirchheim ist seit Juli 2013 ebenfalls eine Pferdesteuer fällig. (Quelle Wikipedia)

Es ist mMn auch sinnlos eine "Ungerechtigkeit" die man selber hat, anderen Leuten aufbrummen zu wollen. Wenn man keine Hundesteuer bezahlen will, dann holt euch halt ein Pferd. 
Die Hundesteuer hält wenigstens gefährliche Hunderassen in Zaum, weil man für die mehr bezahlen muss
Das Extrembeispiel ist dabei Starnberg: Die Steuer für das Halten eines Hundes beträgt ab 2011 60,00 € pro Jahr.
Die Steuer für einen Kampfhund beträgt ab 2011 1.000,00 € pro Jahr. (Quelle: Hundesteuer)

Eine Katzensteuer kann man  nur schwer kontrollieren (wie wird das eigentlich bei den Hunden gemacht?). Freigängerkatzen haben teilweiße mehrere "Besitzer". Es ist schwer zu überprüfen wem die Katze gehört. Auch gibt es keine Katzenrassen die gefährlicher als andere sind. Ein Tiger zählt nicht dazu


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

Es gibt keine Kampfhunde! Kein Hund ist von Natur aus böse! Kampfhunde werden gemacht!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. April 2017)

Das ist völlig Wumpe für die Steuer.


----------



## Zeiss (11. April 2017)

Du weißt schon, dass es Kommunen gibt, in denen auch ein "Kampfhund" unter 100€ im Jahr kostet???

"hält gefährliche Rassen im Zaun", das glaubst auch nur Du. Ein deutscher Schäferhund ist übrigens eine ziemlich gefährliche Rasse, mit einer sehr niedrigen Reizschwelle. Nur steht sie auf keiner Liste, komisch aber auch...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. April 2017)

Jetzt hab ich extra Extrembeispiel geschrieben...Meine Güte...C'mon... Aber selber für ne Katze 500€ verlangen wollen.
Und ob ich glaube das es gefährliche Kampfhunde im Zaum hält ist auch egal, weil das ist nunmal die Begründung für die unterschiedlichen Beträge. 
Und ob es "Kampfhunde​" überhaupt gibt ist auch egal. Im Steuerrecht gibt es sie PUNKT. Und wenn "Kampfhunde" von Menschen gemacht werden gibt es sie trotzdem.


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

Es heisst übrigens "im Zaum halten". Hat nix mit Zäunen zu tun. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Es heisst übrigens "im Zaum halten". Hat nix mit Zäunen zu tun.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Endlich Mal ein sinnvoller Beitrag. Danke ich habe es verbessert


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Die Hundesteuer dient nur als Einnahmequelle für unsere klammen Kommunen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Die sollen dann mehr Strafzettel für Falschparken verteilen und öffentliche Gebäude mit LED Lampen ausstatten, um Strom (=Kosten) zu sparen. Damit könnte man die Hundesteuer locker ausgleichen, die macht je nach Gemeinde auch nur irgendwas zwischen 1 € (Windorf in Bayern) und 200 € (Mainz) pro Hund und Jahr aus. Aus städtischer Sicht ist das ein Mückenschiss.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Kampfhunde! Kein Hund ist von Natur aus böse! Kampfhunde werden gemacht!



Na ja, ich hab noch keinen Terrier gesehen, der sich in das Gesicht eines Menschen verbissen hat.


----------



## efdev (12. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ich hab noch keinen Terrier gesehen, der sich in das Gesicht eines Menschen verbissen hat.



Wird denn ein Terrier auch darauf getrimmt das zu machen? 
Wenn man will kriegt man wohl auch diesen Handtaschen Ratten ein "Kampfhund" es gibt wohl eher einfach beliebte Rassen die dafür Missbraucht werden. 

So zumindest meine Auffassung.


----------



## Zeiss (13. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ich hab noch keinen Terrier gesehen, der sich in das Gesicht eines Menschen verbissen hat.



Ich habe schon öfters von irgendwelchen Terrier gehört, die wesentlich größere Hunde verletzt haben...

@efdev: Genau so ist es. Wir würden uns jederzeit einen Staffi oder Piti ins Haus holen.


----------



## OField (13. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ich hab noch keinen Terrier gesehen, der sich in das Gesicht eines Menschen verbissen hat.


Wir hatten einen Terrier, der hat gern zugeschnappt. Anfassen war nicht empfohlen.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2017)

Die kleinen Fußhupen sind eh meist die schlimmsten die genießen gefühlt noch weniger Erziehung als der Rest, weil die sind ja so klein die machen eh nichts


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2017)

Meine Schwägerin hat auch nen kleinen Hund und wenn da die Bekannten mit nem Rottweiler ankommen, geht die kleine Fusshupe auch drauf los. 
Beisst zwar nicht, aber bellt die ganze Zeit und läuft drum herum. 
Den Rottweiler tangiert das mal garnicht, der ignoriert das.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe schon öfters von irgendwelchen Terrier gehört, die wesentlich größere Hunde verletzt haben...



Weil der Terrier im Hals des größeren Hundes stecken geblieben ist und er ihn wieder herauswürgen musste?  



JoM79 schrieb:


> Meine Schwägerin hat auch nen kleinen Hund und wenn da die Bekannten mit nem Rottweiler ankommen, geht die kleine Fusshupe auch drauf los.



Typisches Revierverhalten.
Kriegst du mit einer gerollten Zeitung ausgetrieben.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2017)

Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Zeiss (15. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil der Terrier im Hals des größeren Hundes stecken geblieben ist und er ihn wieder herauswürgen musste?



Nein, weil sich diese Fusshupe in der Brust eines Neufundländers verbissen hat und nicht mehr abgelassen hat...

Aber Du scheinst die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen zu haben...

@Topic: Waren heute in einem Tierheim, da gab es u.a. einen Kangal, einen Bullmastiff und einen Staffi-Mix. Alle drei toll, aber leider nicht zu den Kinder. Kangal will zu dem ein Haus mit Garten haben.


----------



## keinnick (16. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil der Terrier im Hals des größeren Hundes stecken geblieben ist und er ihn wieder herauswürgen musste?


Das hier ist auch ein Terrier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst ja mal versuchen, ihm sein Spielzeug zu klauen, wenn er das nicht will. Mein Arbeitskollege hatte eine Staffordshire Terrier Dame und mit ihr konnte man Karussell spielen, wenn sie sich in ihrem Spielzeugstrick verbissen hatte und sie lustig in der Luft im Kreis drehen. War ein wirklich liebes Tier, aber hatte Kraft wie ein Ochse.  

Was passiert wenn, sich so einer in einem anderen Hund verbeißt, kannst Du Dir sicher vorstellen.


----------



## Zeiss (16. April 2017)

Die Staffis sind toooooooooooooooooooll. Meist ausgeglichen und entspannt, wenn sie nicht versaut werden.
Wenn sie sich verbeißen, ist es rum, umso wichtiger ist, dass sie es lernen, loszulassen, wenn man es denen sagt.


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Typisches Revierverhalten.
> Kriegst du mit einer gerollten Zeitung ausgetrieben.


Typischer Fall von falscher Erziehung. Außerdem bringt es nicht den Hund zu schlagen, außer dass er vielleicht irgendeine Verhaltensstörung bekommt.


----------



## Zeiss (16. April 2017)

Sag ich ja, einfach kein Plan von gar nichts. Angst hat noch nie etwas gebracht...


----------



## efdev (16. April 2017)

Vielleicht ein Leckerli vor die Nase halten und hoffen das er das besser findet like Hundeschule?


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, einfach kein Plan von gar nichts. Angst hat noch nie etwas gebracht...



Schon gar nicht bei einem älteren Tier. 
Selbst jüngeren Tieren muss man es abgewöhnen, dass sie bei anderen Hunden "durchdrehen". Wenn sie das im Alter auch machen ist es zu 100% eine falsche Erziehung. 
Entweder sie sind aggressiv, oder komplett unsicher und dadurch unruhig usw, alles auf falsche Erziehung zurückzuführen. Und dann das Tier deswegen bestrafen. Das wäre dasselbe wie Kinder physisch zu bestrafen für Dinge, die de facto die Eltern verbrochen haben. 

Es ist schon unglaublich wie viele falsch erzogene Hunde herumlaufen. Gestern erst wieder im Stadtpark passiert als irgendein nicht angeleinter Beagle zu mir hochgesprungen ist, die hysterischen Schreie der Besitzerin gekonnt ignorierend. Passiert ist nichts, ich hab mich einfach weggedreht, worauf die Frau gemeint hat dass der nur spielen will. Aber ich will nicht dass der Hund deswegen heraufhüpft. Die war dann ziemlich eingeschnappt...


----------



## efdev (16. April 2017)

Die Leute sind immer eingeschnappt wenn man ihnen ihre Fehler aufzeigt deswegen gibt es auch so viele nicht (ver)erzogene Hunde, weil jeder meint er könnte es am besten und bis mal einer kapiert das er es verbockt hat ist es schon zu spät. 
Wäre alles nur halb so wild wenn sich die Besitzer alleine mit ihren Tieren herumschlagen müssten und nicht so wie bei dir 3. die ******* am Bein haben.
Solange wie nichts ernsthaftes passiert halb so schlimm aber wehe der Hund schnappt doch mal zu, auch wenn es nur ein blöder Zufall ist danach ist dann das Geschrei groß  

Vielleicht sollte man mal nen Hundeführerschein einführen


----------



## Zeiss (16. April 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal nen Hundeführerschein einführen



Falsch wäre es nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (16. April 2017)

Verpflichtende Hundeschule (zu vernünftigen Preisen versteht sich) wäre auch toll. Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis 2 Personen, die gemeint haben, Hundeeschule brauchen sie nicht, das machen sie schon selbst. Ergebnis: Ein Hund kann genau 2 Kommandos, "Gib Pfote" und "Wie macht der Hund", der andere folgt schon, aber nur dann wenn er will, ergo nur dann, wenn der Hund seinen Willen vorher bekommen hat^^ 

Aber beide Besitzer sind natürlich der "Rudelführer", nicht der Hund 
Auf meine Frage, warum mich der Hund zuerst begrüßt und dann erst der Besitzer: "Ja er macht das ja so gerne". 

Das Schlimme: Bei der Kindeserziehung werden sie genauso versagen.


----------



## Zeiss (16. April 2017)

Was sind es für welche? Molossoiden sind es nicht, denn sie würden machen, was sie wollen.

Haben uns gerade für diese süße Maus beworben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gespannt, ob und wann sie sich melden.


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2017)

Der eine ist ein Schäfer und der andere ein Mischling, kA was da genau dabei ist, aber in etwa kniehoch. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (19. April 2017)

Wieso hat der Hund auf dem Bild keinen Schwanz?


----------



## efdev (19. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Verpflichtende Hundeschule



Gibt es auch irgendetwas/irgendwen das/der überprüft ob eine Hundeschule mehr als Leckerli an Hunde verteilen beibringen kann? 
Bei Hundeschulen bin ich auch immer etwas vorsichtig denn da kommt oft einfach nur Blödsinn bei raus.

Ich kenne genug Hunde die machen ohne Futter einen scheiß und andere die hören aufs Wort ohne je in einer Schule gewesen zu sein.



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Hund auf dem Bild keinen Schwanz?



Sieht aus als wäre der Schwanz nur zwischen den Hinterläufen versteckt denn ein Ende kann ich nicht sehen


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Gibt es auch irgendetwas/irgendwen das/der überprüft ob eine Hundeschule mehr als Leckerli an Hunde verteilen beibringen kann?
> Bei Hundeschulen bin ich auch immer etwas vorsichtig denn da kommt oft einfach nur Blödsinn bei raus.
> 
> Ich kenne genug Hunde die machen ohne Futter einen scheiß und andere die hören aufs Wort ohne je in einer Schule gewesen zu sein.
> ...


Hunde müssen das Kommando nur mit der Belohnung verknüpfen, irgendwann gehorchen sie aufs Kommando ohne Futter zu bekommen, alles nur eine Frage der Konsequenz. 
Macht er ohne Futter nichts, war man halt nicht konsequent genug...
Wie ein Kind, dass erst das macht, was die Eltern wollen, nachdem die Eltern das gemacht haben, was das Kind will.

Die Hundeschule alleine kann matürlich auch zu wenig sein, wenn der Besitzer sonst kein Interesse an einer Erziehung zeigt, tja, dann wäre es besser wenn man keinen Hund besitzt.


----------



## T-Drive (19. April 2017)

> wenn der Besitzer sonst kein Interesse an einer Erziehung zeigt, tja, dann wäre es besser wenn man keinen Hund besitzt.



Genau. 
Dann lieber ne norwegische Waldkatze. Groß, schmusig und einen rechten Dickschädel. (manche nennens Charakter)


----------



## Gripschi (19. April 2017)

Erziehung ist besonders mmn nach das erste Jahr extrem wichtig.

Ich sehe es bei den 2 Möpsen meines Cousins. Die hören sogut wie gar nicht.

Mittlerweile geht wohl Platz aber so Recht nicht immer.

Seine Begründung für eine lockere Erziehung war halt: Da er und seine Freundin wenig Zeit hatten haben sie halt einiges durchgehen lassen.

Als ich den 1. Hund hatte für ein WE konnte er bei mir Platz.  

Die hört auf mich einigermaßen.

Der 2. ist ne Plage, ohne Griff in den Nacken kennt die keine Zurückhaltung teils.
__

Meine ehemalige Lehrin und Mann haben einen ungarischen Jagdhund der aufs Wort hört und sehr gut erzogen ist.

Hin und wieder kommt da der Sturkopf durch aber insgesamt ein Traum vom Hund.
__
Wichtig ist auch das es klar ist wer der Chef ist. Klappt das nicht sieht es schlecht aus.

Meine Großeltern hatten einen Rottweiler der kaum hörte da meine Oma ihn alles erlaubte.

War aber mein Vater da war der Hund Zahm wie ein Lahm.
Der wusste das er ein "Klaps" bekam wenn er nicht spurt.

Da lag der Hund dann da wo ihn mein Vater es sagte. Kein Mucks.

Trotzdem hat man gemerkt das der Hund meinen Vater akzeptierte und Respektierte.

Meiner Oma passte das zwar nicht aber mein Vater bestand darauf das der Hund zumindest beim Essen nichts am Tisch zu suchen hatte.
__

Persönlich hab ich kein Tier. Wüsste aber nicht ob Katze oder Hund.

Ehr Katze aber, finde die Main Coons toll.


----------



## pedi (19. April 2017)

naürlich katzen.
die dreckskläffer in der nachbarschaft reichen schon.
widerliche köter.


----------



## Pikus (19. April 2017)

@pedi: Warum so Edgy? Keine Liebe in der Kindheit? Tust mir echt leid. Nicht.

@T: Bin eher der Katzenmensch, hab auch 2 hier im Haus rumstreunern. Waren mal 3, die jüngste hat aber leider ein Krebsgeschwür im Hals gehabt.
Reine Hauskatzen, jedoch in einem 3-Etagen-Reihenhaus, an Platz mangelt es also nicht unbedingt.

Hunde sind auch ne schöne Sache, wären mir jedoch zu aufwändig was das rausgehen usw. angeht.


----------



## pedi (19. April 2017)

@Pikus,
wenn den ganzen abend, zumindest fast, 3 so mischtviecher um die wette kläffen, würdest die auch sonst wohin wünschen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diese liebe beruht auf gegenseitigkeit.


----------



## Pikus (19. April 2017)

Nein, ich würde eher den Besitzer "sonstwohin wünschen".
Unsere Nachbarn hatten für einige Jahre auch 2 Hunde, kann aber nicht sagen welche Rassen. Eins war ein Spitz(?) oder so, also auch ein kleiner Kläffer.
Trotzdem trifft die Tiere nicht die Schuld, verstehe deinen grundlosen Hass nicht. Dazu noch ebendiesen Hass auf deine Nachbarshunde gleich auf alle Hunde zu erweitern, sehr vernünftig


----------



## pedi (20. April 2017)

natürlich hast du recht.
es heißt nicht umsonsonst"wie der herr sos gscherr"
leider machen diese besitzer nichts. lassen diese hunde halt bellen.
prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen hunde, bin allerdings ein katzenfreund. die haben einen eigenen kopf, wenn die schmusen wollen, dann kommen die. hunde haben meist angst vor dem herrchen, und machen was der will. heißt halt dann erziehung.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. April 2017)

pedi schrieb:


> @Pikus,
> wenn den ganzen abend, zumindest fast, 3 so mischtviecher um die wette kläffen, würdest die auch sonst wohin wünschen.
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Beileid, das hab ich auch schon erlebt (glücklicherweiße aber nicht so oft). Sitzt man mit einem Kollegen auf dem Balkon, die Sonne scheint, man hört Die Vögel singen und dann muss so ein Viech drauflosbellen...und das jeden Abend o.O Schonmal der Besitzer drauf angesprchen? Die wollen sicher nichts davon wissen...

P.S coole Katze die du da hast


----------



## Booman90 (20. April 2017)

Einmal Katze immer Katze. Wobei ich Hunde jzz nich so schlimm finde, bis auf die kleinen Gezüchteten, besonders die Möpse, die sind so unfassbar hässlich.
Von Gestern auf Heute lag mein Kater die ganze Nacht neben mir, ca. 8h. o.O Was eigentlich ziemlich ungewöhnlich ist, aber naja, er wird ja auch nicht jünger und hören tut er auch, zumindestens weiß er was er darf und was nicht..


----------



## Zeiss (20. April 2017)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Hund auf dem Bild keinen Schwanz?



Natürlich hat sie einen Schwanz, ist nur eingezogen.

Leider ist sie schon vermittelt 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hunde müssen das Kommando nur mit der Belohnung verknüpfen, irgendwann gehorchen sie aufs Kommando ohne Futter zu bekommen, alles nur eine Frage der Konsequenz.
> Macht er ohne Futter nichts, war man halt nicht konsequent genug...
> Wie ein Kind, dass erst das macht, was die Eltern wollen, nachdem die Eltern das gemacht haben, was das Kind will.
> 
> Die Hundeschule alleine kann matürlich auch zu wenig sein, wenn der Besitzer sonst kein Interesse an einer Erziehung zeigt, tja, dann wäre es besser wenn man keinen Hund besitzt.



Genau so ist. Konsequenz ist das A und O der Hundeerziehung und nicht nur während der Hundeschule, im ersten Jahr oder so ein Schwachsinn, IMMER!

@Gripschi: Viel wichtiger als "Platz", finde ich, dass der Hund immer und in jeder und damit meine ich wirklich jeder Situation abrufbar ist.

@Pikus: Mein Beileid. Ich kann mit Katzen nichts anfangen irgendwie. Mein Ex hatte zwei Katzen, aber ich bin ein Hundemensch. Ich mag aber auch keine Labradore und so Konsorten. Ein Hund mit Wesen und Charakter, ein Herdenschutzhund oder ein Molosser


----------



## Pikus (20. April 2017)

Beileid? Wozu?


----------



## Gripschi (20. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Gripschi: Viel wichtiger als "Platz", finde ich, dass der Hund immer und in jeder und damit meine ich wirklich jeder Situation abrufbar ist.



Da hast du natürlich Recht. Für mich war da einfach der Punkt das der Hund nicht hörte.

Ich war zufrieden das sie dann sitzen blieb und wartete.

Nur wenn das Hören nicht klappt ist es schwierig auszukommen. Ein Hund muss nicht Pfötchen können aber Hören.

Darum ging es mir.


----------



## Zeiss (20. April 2017)

Pikus schrieb:


> Beileid? Wozu?



Wegen der dritten Katze meinte ich.


----------



## Pikus (21. April 2017)

Achso, danke dir. Ist jetzt schon gut 3 Jahre her, sie war ungefähr 12 Jahre alt.
So genau kann man das nicht sagen, da alle 3 von einem Reifenlager stammen, mit je einem Jahr Abstand  Vermutlich die Jahrgänge 2000/01/02.
Die andern beiden sind noch gut unterwegs, man merkt jedoch langsam dass sie nicht mehr die Jüngsten sind.


----------



## Tys_Hase (21. April 2017)

Ich liebe Hunde, vor allem weil sie so treu sind. Aber das kommt vielleicht auch durch meine Jugend. Bin in einer total Hundefamilie großgeworden und kenn quasi nix anderes.
Das sie auf dich hören ist echt wichtig. Ich hasse auch die Leute, die ihre Hunde die ganze Zeit ankeifen, obwohl sie selber Schuld sind, weil sie ihn nicht erzogen haben.


----------



## Zeiss (22. April 2017)

Wir waren heute im Tierheim Ludwigsburg und es war echt nett dort. Das Personal absolut nett und kompetent, kennen gut ihre Tiere und sind freundlich und hilfsbereit. Die Zwinger sind sehr sauber und gepflegt. Wir haben dort einen tollen Dogo Argentino gesehen, durften mit ihm auch gassigehen, nicht allein natürlich. Er war echt toll, absolut ruhig, hat überhaupt nicht an der Leine gezerrt oder sowas, hat sich knuddeln lassen, war ganz entspannt, auch mal Kopf kraulen und alles. Aber die Chefin meinte, dass sie ihn uns nicht geben würde... weil, wir ein Kind haben....

Gestern haben wir diesen Hund hier entdeckt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und haben uns direkt beworben  Shar Peis sind einfach nur toll!


----------



## Zeiss (5. Mai 2017)

So wie es aussieht, bekommen wir die Faltennase. Am letzten Mai-Wochenende sitzt er im Transport nach Deutschland und wir holen ihn ab   

Einmal Shar Pei, immer Shar Pei


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Mai 2017)

Hyäne! Sieht aus wie ein Hund, ist aber ne Katze.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Mai 2017)

Tja, diese bescheuerte Orga hat sich nun doch gegen uns entschieden, obwohl alles schon unter Dach und Fach war, alles bezahlt und etc. Aber nö, wurde alles abgeblasen... Wir sind stink sauer...

Aber, wie Zufall es so will, hat sich "unsere" Orga gemeldet, dass sie einen Hund für uns haben. Den haben wir schon früher entdeckt und waren eigentlich schon interessiert, aber beim ihm Stand reserviert... Nun sind die Interessenten abgesprungen und er wäre frei  Er ist ein 2,5 Jahre alter Rottweiler, 65cm groß und 50 kilo schwer, kennt Familie, liebt Kinder, ... ein toller Hund. Am 10.06 ist er da.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Mai 2017)

Wie viele Hunde hat du eigentlich?


----------



## Zeiss (21. Mai 2017)

Leider keins 

Wir haben einen Hund im November 2016 adopiert, aber sie hat uns leider Mitte Januar verlassen... 
Seit dem sind wir auf der Suche, aber bis jetzt hat es nicht geklappt. Wir haben halt so eine gewisse Vorstellung, was wir suchen. Dazu kommt, dass wir ein Kind haben (6,5 Jahre alt) und sobald der Tierschutz das hört, flippen sie aus und kommen mit einer Fusshupe, damit können wir aber nichts anfangen.


----------



## efdev (21. Mai 2017)

Kann ich verstehen ihr wollt ja auch einen Hund und keine zu große Ratte


----------



## Zeiss (21. Mai 2017)

Ja, er sollte eine gewisse Größe haben, so ab 50-55 cm Schulterhöhe.

Da kommen so Aussagen wie "großen Hunde spielen rau, wenn sie das Kind anrempeln, dann fliegt es um". Ja und? Dann steht es halt wieder auf, also wo ist das Problem? Und so Aussagen, wo jeder normaldenkender Mensch nur Kopf schütteln kann. Siehe auch den letzten Fall mit dem tollen Dogo Argentino, was wir erlebt haben...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. Mai 2017)

Ich hätte später auch gerne wieder einen Hund, am liebsten einen Husky..
Aber die brauchen so verdammt viel Bewegung 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (21. Mai 2017)

Husky braucht mega viel Auslauf, das stimmt.


----------



## efdev (21. Mai 2017)

Ist doch gut hält fit ich bräuchte eigentlich auch einen macht die Kilos verlieren bestimmt einfacher


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2017)

So sieht unser Schützling aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider müssen wir noch so lange warten


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Mai 2017)

Der sieht aber niedlich aus!


----------



## efdev (23. Mai 2017)

schöner Hund guckt aber ein bisschen traurig wobei sich das bestimmt bald ändert.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2017)

Er sieht irgendwie aus, als würde er lachen


----------



## Leob12 (24. Mai 2017)

Sieht doch niedlich aus^^ 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (24. Mai 2017)

Ja, voll. Sind aber immernoch 50 kilo Gewicht. 
Wir sind schon gespannt, wie er so ist, sein Wesen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (31. Mai 2017)

Hoffentlich nicht so wie dieser Hund hier: 
Stetten am kalten Markt: Hund beisst Passantin tot
Attacke in Stetten: Hund beisst Frau tot - Rettungskrafte konnen nicht helfen - FOCUS Online

Obwohl sich das mal wieder so ließt als könnte man die Schuld bei der Besitzerin suchen. Wie kommt es überhaupt dazu, dass ein Hund frei auf der Straße herumlaufen darf während die Besitzerin gar nicht anwesend ist?


----------



## Leob12 (31. Mai 2017)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht so wie dieser Hund hier: Stetten am kalten Markt: Hund beisst Passantin tot
> 
> Obwohl sich das mal wieder so ließt als könnte man die Schuld bei der Besitzerin suchen. Wie kommt es überhaupt dazu, dass ein Hund frei auf der Straße herumlaufen darf während die Besitzerin gar nicht anwesend ist?



Links funktioniert nicht. 
Das Wesen wurde im schlimmsten Fall vom Mensch so gemacht, also ja, auch hier ist die Schuld klar beim Besitzer/ bei der Besitzerin zu suchen sofern der Hund nicht provoziert wurde. Läuft er aber frei herum, dann ist das die Schuld des Besitzers. 
Ist natürlich tragisch, aber wie gesagt, normalerweise ist der Mensch schuld.


----------



## T-Drive (31. Mai 2017)

Bei mir funktionieren die links tadellos. 

20 Katzen im Haus, 3 Hunde im Garten, Halterin von 7:00 - 23:30 aus dem Haus. 

Für mich ein Fall für die Geschlossene.


----------



## Zeiss (31. Mai 2017)

Einfach so attackiert kein Hund jemanden, ist so. "Ergebnis: Eine artgerechte Haltung der Tiere ist gegeben." Von welcher artgerechten Haltung reden sie??? Meiner Meinung nach ist das Veterinäramt genau so schuld. Und die Höhe ist mal wieder "Dass von den Tieren auch nur ansatzweise eine Gefahr ausgehen könne, habe in der Verwaltung niemand gewusst und es wohl auch nicht wissen können, da die Rasse nicht als Kampfhunderasse eingestuft ist." Bei sowas schwillt mir echt der Kamm... Da sieht man mal wieder, kein Plan von gar nichts.


----------



## efdev (31. Mai 2017)

Warum wurden alle 3 Hunde erschossen was haben die anderen 2 den getan?


----------



## Leob12 (31. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Einfach so attackiert kein Hund jemanden, ist so. "Ergebnis: Eine artgerechte Haltung der Tiere ist gegeben." Von welcher artgerechten Haltung reden sie??? Meiner Meinung nach ist das Veterinäramt genau so schuld. Und die Höhe ist mal wieder "Dass von den Tieren auch nur ansatzweise eine Gefahr ausgehen könne, habe in der Verwaltung niemand gewusst und es wohl auch nicht wissen können, da die Rasse nicht als Kampfhunderasse eingestuft ist." Bei sowas schwillt mir echt der Kamm... Da sieht man mal wieder, kein Plan von gar nichts.



Sofern das Haus keine 500m² hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie dort 20 Katzen artgerecht gehalten werden können. Sind es Freigänger ok, kann man darüber streiten, aber das geht aus dem Artikel nicht hervor. 

Überraschung, auch große, nicht als "Kampfhunde" (dümmlicher Begriff) eingestufte Hunde können gefährlich werden. Warum? Weil sie eben groß sind! So dumm kann man doch nicht sein. 
Eine Kuh kann auch irrsinnig gefährlich werden, einfach weil sie groß und schwer ist im Vergleich zu uns. Genauso verhält es sind bei so ziemlich allen anderen Tieren die nicht giftig sind. 
Wenn ich mir aber eine Kuh zulegen würde (ich weiß, blödes Beispiel), dann hätten die Leute sicher weniger Probleme als mit einem "Kampfhund". Aber wehe die Kuh überrennt irgendjemanden, dann hat davon auch niemand gewusst? 
Ab einer gewissen Größe sind alle Hunde für erwachsene Menschen gefährlich, deshalb ist die Unterscheidung zwischen Kampfhund und nicht Kampfhund ja egal. Ob nun ein Bernhardiner oder ein Dogo Argentino auf mich losgeht ist vollkommen egal. Töten könnten mich beide potenziell.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Warum wurden alle 3 Hunde erschossen was haben die anderen 2 den getan?



Vermutlich haben die sich aggressiv benommen und anhand dessen, dass ein Mensch wegen eines Hundes aus dem Haus ums Leben gekommen ist, hat niemand ein Risiko eingehen wollen.


----------



## efdev (31. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben die sich aggressiv benommen und anhand dessen, dass ein Mensch wegen eines Hundes aus dem Haus ums Leben gekommen ist, hat niemand ein Risiko eingehen wollen.



Pff stimmt die haben mit Sicherheit gebellt  
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es unnötig war alle 3 zu erschießen. 

Warum war eigentlich kein Polizist bei der alten Dame? Das hat doch bestimmt auch länger gedauert wenn auch ein Krankenwagen da war und Zuschauen konnte/musste irgendwie kommt mir das alles vermurkst vor


----------



## Leob12 (31. Mai 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Pff stimmt die haben mit Sicherheit gebellt
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es unnötig war alle 3 zu erschießen.
> 
> Warum war eigentlich kein Polizist bei der alten Dame? Das hat doch bestimmt auch länger gedauert wenn auch ein Krankenwagen da war und Zuschauen konnte/musste irgendwie kommt mir das alles vermurkst vor


Der Besitzer war nicht zuhause, oder es war unklar. Dann wird kein Polizist unnötig sein Leben aufs Spiel setzen. Und wenn sie gewartet hätten, hätten sich sicher Leute beschwert, dass sie nichts machen. 
Teilweise ist es leider erforderlich die Tiere zu erschießen. 

Aber hier irgendwie der Polizei die Schuld zu geben halte ich einfach für falsch. Hilft niemandem, du kennst die Umstände nicht. Die Polizisten hocken nicht auf der Polizeistation während das Telefon läutet und essen kalorienreiche Süßspeisen. 
Einerseits sind viele Posten unterbesetzt, andererseits können sie gerade selbst im Einsatz sein.


----------



## efdev (31. Mai 2017)

Ich hab der Polizei keine Schuld gegeben (nicht in der Sache) das war eine allgemeine Frage warum denn keiner da war. 
Bei anderen Sachen sind die meist auch bei Zeiten da und im Gegensatz zu einer Ruhestörung (wo bei mir z.B. gar keiner kommt weil zu weit) ist das doch bestimmt etwas wo sich wer findet der direkt an den Ort kommt wo die Oma angefallen wurde. 
Also wie gesagt mich wundert es einfach das die Polizei anscheinend erst kam als der Hund schon wieder zu Hause war das ist einfach ******* und sollte nicht passieren. 
Vielleicht war der Notarzt auch um die Ecke dann ist das Zeitfenster kleiner als angenommen


----------



## Leob12 (31. Mai 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Ich hab der Polizei keine Schuld gegeben (nicht in der Sache) das war eine allgemeine Frage warum denn keiner da war.
> Bei anderen Sachen sind die meist auch bei Zeiten da und im Gegensatz zu einer Ruhestörung (wo bei mir z.B. gar keiner kommt weil zu weit) ist das doch bestimmt etwas wo sich wer findet der direkt an den Ort kommt wo die Oma angefallen wurde.
> Also wie gesagt mich wundert es einfach das die Polizei anscheinend erst kam als der Hund schon wieder zu Hause war das ist einfach ******* und sollte nicht passieren.
> Vielleicht war der Notarzt auch um die Ecke dann ist das Zeitfenster kleiner als angenommen


Wie schon gesagt, Posten sind unterbesetzt und die Polizei hat auch andere Aufgaben und wartet nicht ständig bis etwas passiert. Sie haben noch zahlreiche andere Aufgaben abseits von "Verbrecher fangen". 
Sie kommen jedenfalls nicht absichtlich zu spät. Vor allem gibt es in einer Gemeinde mit 5k Einwohnern ohnehin nicht viele Polizisten. 

Hier ein Video: 
Nach Hundeangriff in Stetten am kalten Markt: Polizei ermittelt wegen fahrlassiger Totung | Tubingen | SWR Aktuell | SWR.de


----------



## efdev (31. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, Posten sind unterbesetzt und die Polizei hat auch andere Aufgaben und wartet nicht ständig bis etwas passiert. Sie haben noch zahlreiche andere Aufgaben abseits von "Verbrecher fangen".
> Sie kommen jedenfalls nicht absichtlich zu spät. Vor allem gibt es in einer Gemeinde mit 5k Einwohnern ohnehin nicht viele Polizisten.


Dann ist es aber immer noch *******  das die Polizisten alleine nicht schuld daran sind das es ******* ist sollte klar sein.
Kommt immer drauf an gibt auch kleinere Käffer mit mehr und weniger Polizisten logisch verteilt sind die gerade auf dem Land gefühlt eh nicht


----------



## Zeiss (31. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Überraschung, auch große, nicht als "Kampfhunde" (dümmlicher Begriff) eingestufte Hunde können gefährlich werden. Warum? Weil sie eben groß sind! So dumm kann man doch nicht sein.



Ich sehe das Problem eher bei den Halter. Wenn ich mir überlege, ein Kangal ist ein Herdenschutzhund und entsprechend ist er auch drauf, er beschützt seine Herde, auch mit seinem Leben, wenn es notwendig ist. Und so einen Hund muss man im Griff haben, sie sind in der Lage eigenständige Entscheidungen zu treffen! Körperlich richtet man gegen einen bis zu 70 kilo schweren Hund nichts aus. 

Bei der Suche nach "unserem" Hund waren wir in vielen Tierheimen und kommischerweise waren gerade die großen Hunde (Kangal, Dogos, PiTis) eher die entspannteren und haben kein Radau gemacht im Vergleich zu den kleineren wie so ein beklopter Jack Russel... Sie kamen an, haben uns angeschaut, streicheln lassen und sind wieder  weggetrottet. 

Es weiß keiner, was da wirklich passiert ist. Aber einfach so geht kein Hund auf jemanden los, warum auch?

Warum da trotzdem drei Hunde sterben mussten, ist mir ein Rätsel und nicht nachvollziehbar... ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich notwendig war und wir werden es wohl kaum erfahren...

Aber ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass das Problem bei der Halterin liegt und dem Vet-Amt, die es vergeigt haben... Ich wette Geld drauf, dass Vet-Amt nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen wird.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Juni 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem eher bei den Halter. Wenn ich mir überlege, ein Kangal ist ein Herdenschutzhund und entsprechend ist er auch drauf, er beschützt seine Herde, auch mit seinem Leben, wenn es notwendig ist. Und so einen Hund muss man im Griff haben, sie sind in der Lage eigenständige Entscheidungen zu treffen! Körperlich richtet man gegen einen bis zu 70 kilo schweren Hund nichts aus.
> 
> Bei der Suche nach "unserem" Hund waren wir in vielen Tierheimen und kommischerweise waren gerade die großen Hunde (Kangal, Dogos, PiTis) eher die entspannteren und haben kein Radau gemacht im Vergleich zu den kleineren wie so ein beklopter Jack Russel... Sie kamen an, haben uns angeschaut, streicheln lassen und sind wieder  weggetrottet.
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist das größte Problem der Halter. Das stelle ich ja nie in Frage. 
Mir geht es eben um diese kurzsichtige Aussage: 


> "Dass von den Tieren auch nur ansatzweise eine Gefahr ausgehen könne, habe in der Verwaltung niemand gewusst und es wohl auch nicht wissen können, da die Rasse nicht als Kampfhunderasse eingestuft ist."


Von einem großen Hund, wie einem Kangal, geht potenziell mehr Gefahr aus allein durch seine Größe und dem damit verbundenen Gewicht und der Kraft. Damit meine ich nicht dass sie vom Wesen gefährlicher sind oder so, aber so ein Hund hat es rein logisch betrachtet leichter, einen erwachsenen Menschen in Gefahr zu bringen. Er halt einfach bessere physische Voraussetzungen. Und genau deswegen bringt mir diese Kampfhunderasse-Klassifizierung gar nichts. 

Laut des Beamten hat sich der Hund von der Kette losgerissen und ist über den Zaun gesprungen. Der Hund wird wohl einfach komplett falsch erzogen worden sein. Die Anrainer haben ja gesagt, dass die Hunde jedes Mal einen ziemlichen Aufstand gemacht haben, wenn man am Grund vorbeigegangen ist. Bei richtiger Erziehung passiert so etwas nicht. 
Ich kann hier ein Beispiel aus meiner Kindheit nennen: Ums Haus meines Cousins gab es zahlreiche Familien mit Hunden, bunt gemischt: Spitz, Dobermann, Bernhardiner, Dogo-Argentino... 
 Bernhardiner und Spitz sind jedes Mal völlig durchgedreht als wir auf der Straße vorbei gegangen sind.  Egal ob wir ganz nah am Zaun oder so weit weg wie möglich gegangen sind. Sobald er gehört hat, dass irgendjemand kommt, hat er irrsinnig gebellt. 
Die beiden Dogo-Argentino ein paar Häuser weiter sind komplett entspannt in der Einfahrt (mit Tor natürlich) gelegen, haben vielleicht kurz hergesehen, fertig. Kein Mucks, nichts. Auch nicht wenn der Besitzer nicht zuhause war. Die haben anscheinend verklickert bekommen, dass sie nur dann bellen sollen, wenn jemand über den Zaun klettern will oder so, aber solange man nur vorbeigegangen ist oder nur geschaut hat, haben sie auch nur geschaut, und nicht mehr. Von denen wussten wir nach einer Zeit, dass die Besitzer viel Wert auf Erziehung gelegt haben, also viel Hundeschule und das hat man gemerkt. Wenn der Besitzer dabei war, haben sie auch nicht gebellt oder so, auch nicht als wir ins Haus gegangen sind. 
Ach ja, der Bernhardiner wurde irgendwann eingeschläfert als er irgendwen aus seiner Familie gebissen hat.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juni 2017)

@Leob: Die Dogo-Argentinos sind ja eigentlich Jagdhunde und Treibhunde, die sehr gut sozialisiert sind, da es sonst nicht funktioniert. Und dazu kommt, dass sie sehr nervenstark sind.

Ich kann mich an eine Folge "Der Hundeflüsterer" (mit Cesar Millar, ich kann ihn nicht leiden und halte ihn für völlig inkompetent und unfähig), mit einem Mastiff und einem (glaube ich) Chihuahua. Diese kleine Kröte hat den großen Mastiff terrorisiert. Ohne Witz, so eine 3 kilo Fusshupe terrorisiert einen rund 100kilo Mastiff!!!

Unser Romeo kommt nächsten Samstag um 5 Uhr in der Früh in Freiburg an, das sind ja unmenschliche Zeiten... 
Haben uns schon mal ein Hotel dort gebucht, damit wir nicht erst zwei Stunden fahren müssen und um 2 Uhr in der Nacht los müssen  Egal, wir freuen uns trotzdem und eine Versicherung hat er auch schon. Kostet uns 80€ oder sowas.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Juni 2017)

Heute haben wir ihn abgeholt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am "Sachen zurückgeben" müssen wir noch etwas arbeiten, aber das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. Juni 2017)

freut mich. Ist zwar keine Katze trotzdem immer schön wenn ein Tier ein schönes neues zuahuse hat


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. August 2017)

Man beachte das gestern Weltkatzentag war:&#55357;&#56397;
Weltkatzentag: Ein Lob auf die Katze, das antikapitalistische Wesen - WELT


----------



## Cinnayum (8. August 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Am "Sachen zurückgeben" müssen wir noch etwas arbeiten, aber das ist kein Problem.



Entweder die raffen das gleich zu Beginn, dass das Spiel nur weitergehen kann, wenn man den Ball / Stock / Ding zu Herrchen oder Frauchen zurückbringt oder niemals  .

Wieso gibt es kein Abstimmungsfeld Mops?
Das ist kein Hund, muss aber natürlich in der Auswahl auftauchen  .


----------



## Turborex (11. August 2017)

Mops sind leider sowas von Defekt gezüchtet. 

Da tut mir der Hund einfach nur leid, wenn im Hochsommer die Tiere nicht mal gescheit atmen können.


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2017)

Turborex schrieb:


> Mops sind leider sowas von Defekt gezüchtet.
> 
> Da tut mir der Hund einfach nur leid, wenn im Hochsommer die Tiere nicht mal gescheit atmen können.


Hochsommer?  Die keuchen wie sonstwas sobald sie mal etwas Bewegung haben. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (11. August 2017)

Ist doch bei den meisten gezüchteten so wenn ich mir die Schäferhunde in der nähe anschaue, die haben tolle Preise gewonnen die Hüfte ist trotzdem im Arsch


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Ist doch bei den meisten gezüchteten so wenn ich mir die Schäferhunde in der nähe anschaue, die haben tolle Preise gewonnen die Hüfte ist trotzdem im Arsch


Klar, aber lieber eine kaputte Hüfte als ein Hund der sich permanent anhört als ob er abkratzt^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2017)

Ich stehe ganz klar auf Waldmöpse. Sie sind selten geworden,
werden aber in Brandenburg immer noch verehrt und zum Teil
gezüchtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (11. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Klar, aber lieber eine kaputte Hüfte als ein Hund der sich permanent anhört als ob er abkratzt^^
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Stimmt wenn es mein Hund wäre dann ziehe auch den Schäferhund vor der sieht gegen nen Mops noch gut aus


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Stimmt wenn es mein Hund wäre dann ziehe auch den Schäferhund vor der sieht gegen nen Mops noch gut aus


Es gibt ja auch in der Größe eines Mops genug andere Hunde. Und die sehen auch noch wie Hunde aus, nicht wie ein Zylinder mit 4 Beinchen und einem Kopf als ob er zu schnell gegen eine Wand gelaufen wäre. 
Nein, ich mag solche Hunde wirklich nicht ^^ 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Klar, aber lieber eine kaputte Hüfte als ein Hund der sich permanent anhört als ob er abkratzt^^
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



So spricht ein wahrer Tierfreund...


----------



## Johnny05 (12. August 2017)

Ganz klar , Hund  

Katzen kommen meiner Frau und mir nicht ins Haus.Unser Irish-Setter jagd diese Viecher nur zu gern.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2017)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> So spricht ein wahrer Tierfreund...


Was ist schlimmer? Atemprobleme von Beginn an oder Hüftprobleme später? 
Aber anscheinend bin ich kein Tierfreund. Wobei es mir eigentlich egal sein kann was du von mir denkst^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ist schlimmer? Atemprobleme von Beginn an oder Hüftprobleme später?
> Aber anscheinend bin ich kein Tierfreund. Wobei es mir eigentlich egal sein kann was du von mir denkst^^
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Soweit ich weiß, haben die modernen Mops-Zuchtlinien keine tatsächlichen Atemprobleme. Fairerweise muss gesagt werden, dass auch Schäferhunde ja mittlerweile nicht mehr mit so stark abfallender Kruppe gezüchtet werden, sprich die Hüftproblematik sehr viel geringer geworden ist.

Aber wenn ich mir all diese Diskussionen angucke, egal bei welcher Tierart, komme ich für mich nur zu einem Schluss: sofern es sich nicht um wirkliche Nutztiere handelt, ist Zucht nach irgendwelchen Rassestandards einfach widerlich.


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2017)

Ich bin auch kein Freund dieser übermäßigen Züchtungen und kenne die negativen Konsequenzen. 

Ich finde solche Standards schon ok, aber nur solange bis sie sich negativ auf die Tiere auswirken. Und das ist bzw war leider sehr oft der Fall. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (12. August 2017)

Standards sind nicht gleich Standards. Sieht man bei Shar Peis. Die Falten sollen nur beim Welpen vorhanden sein, mit dem Alter (sprich Größe) werden die Falten immer weniger, bis sie nur im Gesicht da sind, aber auch nicht übermässig viel. Nun kamen irgendwelche Idioten auf den Gedanken Shar Peis mit vielen und dicken Falten zu züchten. Folgen sind Atemprobleme, massive Augenprobleme und dass die Tiere nicht mehr vernünftig sehen können... Und das geht eben dem Rassestandard komplett dagegen...


----------



## efdev (12. August 2017)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss gesagt werden, dass auch Schäferhunde ja mittlerweile nicht mehr mit so stark abfallender Kruppe gezüchtet werden, sprich die Hüftproblematik sehr viel geringer geworden ist.



Das sehe ich aber nicht weit von mir entfernt noch ganz anders, ich kam aber leider nicht dazu den Hund auszumessen schön und gesund sah das trotzdem nicht mehr aus 
Ich weiß nicht was jetzt der Standard ist aber bei diesem Züchter war das ganze doch noch sehr Stark ausgeprägt.


----------



## D0pefish (16. August 2017)

Katzen und Hunde! Es gibt blöde Köter und dämliche Katzen. Das ist wie bei Menschen und liegt nicht selten an ihnen, wie die Tiere so drauf sind. Die meisten sind aber vom Prinzip her ganz ok und kommen auch untereinander bestens aus, wenn man nicht zu den unfähigen Besitzern zählt. Soll ja Leute geben die ihre ständig Hunde mit "Aus!" anschreien, dabei reicht ein leises "Schhhht" und nur wenn der Treib durchgeht, sollte man Ärger zeigen, denn der Hund versteht es genau anders herum... "Fass!" Katzen hören noch besser. Da kommt Schreien in nächster Nähe garnicht gut an.


----------



## orca113 (18. August 2017)

(am liebsten) Keins von beiden 

Leider hat meine Freundin zwei Katzen die vor mir da waren. Die Tiere sind recht lieb und ich mag Katzen und auch Hunde. Aber ich wollte nie selbst welche. Tendenz geht dann wenn eh zur Katze aber Hund never. Man ist gebunden, das Hunde-Vieh bellt meist wie sau und stinken tun die auch oft. Dazu kommt das die unselbstständig sind. Katzen sind eher eingebildet und können anderes nerven. 

Nicht falsch verstehen ich mag Tiere inkl. Hunde und Katzen gern (oft lieber als Menschen), habe selbst Kaninchen und finde Kaninchen und Hasen sehr gut.


----------



## Leob12 (18. August 2017)

Ja, Hasen sind sehr gut als Essen  


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (18. August 2017)

Ausgerechnet Hasen? Da gibts aber nicht viel was noch doofer ist...

Da lobe ich mir doch meine Katzen. Die wissen genau wer der Chef ist.^^


----------



## Leob12 (18. August 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet Hasen? Da gibts aber nicht viel was noch doofer ist...
> 
> Da lobe ich mir doch meine Katzen. Die wissen genau wer der Chef ist.^^


Hamster ist noch blöder^^ schläft im Winter xD
Hasen sind auch für nichts. Am Nachbarsgrund rennen zwei herum. Sehen lieb aus, mit denen kann man aber nichts machen. Nichtmal essen darf man sie ^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (19. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, Hasen sind sehr gut als Essen
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Meine wären dein letztes...

Naja, ich finde halt das die hübsch aussehen und das man mit ihnen nichts machen kann ist so auch nicht richtig. Hole sie oft genug rein und lasse sie laufen und die spielen auch mit einem. Also spielen machen eher die Patenkinder mit denen. Die finden die auch super.


----------



## Zeiss (19. August 2017)

Hunde und nur Hunde. Am liebsten wieder einen Shar Pei  wundervolle Tiere, mit einem sehr tollen Charakter. Glaub, wer einmal so einen hatte, will nie wieder was anderes.


----------



## Leob12 (19. August 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hunde und nur Hunde. Am liebsten wieder einen Shar Pei  wundervolle Tiere, mit einem sehr tollen Charakter. Glaub, wer einmal so einen hatte, will nie wieder was anderes.


Du hast doch einen oder?^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (20. August 2017)

Einen Shar Pei? Nein... hatten wir.


----------



## Leob12 (21. August 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Einen Shar Pei? Nein... hatten wir.


Ja, ich meinte generell einen Hund^^ 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (21. August 2017)

Seit gestern nicht mehr.


----------



## Leob12 (21. August 2017)

Oje, was ist denn passiert? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (21. August 2017)

Wir mussten uns leider von ihm trennen. Aber es geht ihm und er wird dort mit 100%igen Sicherheit glücklich! Das war das Wichtigste.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. August 2017)

bei euch nicht?


----------



## Zeiss (22. August 2017)

Nein, bei uns wäre er nicht glücklich geworden, dazu müssten wir sein gesamtes Wesen ändern und das geht nicht, das würden wir nie tun. Hier war er unzufrieden und unglücklich, dort ist er aufgeblüht, innerhalb weniger Stunden.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich mag beide... süß-sauer.

Nein, Spaß! Ich mag wirklich beide Tiere gleichermaßen. Jedes hat ein anderes Wesen/Temperament.
Allerdings hatten wir immer Katzen und keine Hunde. Im Elternhaus.
Aktuell gar nicht mehr weil wir seid einiger Zeit zur Miete wohnen.
Jetzt haben wir Wellensittiche.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir Wellensittiche.



Leg dir zwei Hamster zu. die machen Spaß. 
Und schmecken auch ganz gut.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leg dir zwei Hamster zu. die machen Spaß.
> Und schmecken auch ganz gut.


Hatten wir früher auch mal. Und Kaninchen, Wüstenrennmäuse & Meerschweinchen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hatten wir früher auch mal. Und Kaninchen, Wüstenrennmäuse & Meerschweinchen.



Ich wollte mir eigentlich ein Alien halten, aber die Dinger sind echt heimtückisch.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir eigentlich ein Alien halten, aber die Dinger sind echt heimtückisch.


So einen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VscoEdKtIvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (11. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eindeutig katzen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

